# Poormans Bow slings 2010 thread revised now with 43 COLORS!!!!!!!



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## 05_sprcrw

Absolutely awesome slings guys! They are the only ones I will put on my bows.


----------



## coloradodave

Forgot to post here so I can give you feedback when my order arrives.


Dave


----------



## nickster

great looking bow sling s


----------



## THE GENERAL

05_sprcrw said:


> Absolutely awesome slings guys! They are the only ones I will put on my bows.


Thats good to hear :darkbeer:


----------



## D-TRAIN

I've got an Apex7 on its way to me! I'll be stopping back real soon!


----------



## THE GENERAL

D-TRAIN said:


> I've got an Apex7 on its way to me! I'll be stopping back real soon!


Sounds good man just let me know


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## kw706

*Sling*

You have a PM


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

kw706 said:


> You have a PM


PM answered


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## henryc

Payment sent for one great sling.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## ddd-shooter

Free Bump- can't wait to see what is next!


----------



## THE GENERAL

ddd-shooter said:


> Free Bump- can't wait to see what is next!


Today was crazy little one didnt help and had to help my cuz track his deer so I will have it tomorrow


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Pink/Charcoal cobra and half-hitch*



ddd-shooter said:


> Free Bump- can't wait to see what is next!


Here you go.


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## CootShooter

How do these attach to the bow? 

Got any cobra in Green & Gold (as in Green Bay Packers)?


----------



## THE GENERAL

CootShooter said:


> How do these attach to the bow?
> 
> Got any cobra in Green & Gold (as in Green Bay Packers)?


They attach with a leather piece mounted with the stabilzer and I can get you a sample of a that.


----------



## CootShooter

THE GENERAL said:


> ...I can get you a sample of a that.


Just throw a pic of one mounted on a bow up here. 

Any pics of Green & Gold cobra?


----------



## THE GENERAL

CootShooter said:


> Just throw a pic of one mounted on a bow up here.
> 
> Any pics of Green & Gold cobra?


Here you go I dont have any green and gold though


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Imperial Red cobra, half-hitch and cobra with Charcoal weave*


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Pink/Rose Pink/Rose Pink Camo cobra and half-hitch*


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## ebonarcher

Is there a photo of a black and white one I could see ? want to put it on a oyt turbohawk blackout model with a silver ds advantage target sight.


----------



## THE GENERAL

ebonarcher said:


> Is there a photo of a black and white one I could see ? want to put it on a oyt turbohawk blackout model with a silver ds advantage target sight.


I got these 2 that might work for you or I can make a sample up for you


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## gun278

I have bought wrist slings from the General great work. As soon as I get my new strings I will be placing another order for two more.


----------



## THE GENERAL

gun278 said:


> I have bought wrist slings from the General great work. As soon as I get my new strings I will be placing another order for two more.


Sounds good man just let me know when you need them.


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## RugerRedhawk

I don't know what it's called, but I want one just like this pink/black one please:


----------



## THE GENERAL

RugerRedhawk said:


> I don't know what it's called, but I want one just like this pink/black one please:



Got you fixed up hope you like it.


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## South Man

do these attach with the leather piece to the stab?


----------



## ddd-shooter

Any new samples? lol 

Looking good!


----------



## THE GENERAL

ddd-shooter said:


> Any new samples? lol
> 
> Looking good!


Got a couple I made the other day on my camera have to take the time to get them off of it LOL CHRISTMAS over yet. :zip:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## ddd-shooter

Free bump for pics!


----------



## KillerD

*Wrist slings*

Very nice! But what are the differences between the Standard sling,
Cobra sling, and Half-Hitch sling?


----------



## THE GENERAL

KillerD said:


> Very nice! But what are the differences between the Standard sling,
> Cobra sling, and Half-Hitch sling?



The left is a Half-Hitch and the right is a cobra 











This is a standard


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## bowshooter20

got mine in today great looking sling


----------



## RugerRedhawk

You alive?


----------



## THE GENERAL

RugerRedhawk said:


> You alive?


LOL yeah still kicking holidays and all had me busy and winter vaction for my son not much time.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## ddd-shooter

Lets see some teal! lol 

Hope the holidays were great for you!


----------



## THE GENERAL

ddd-shooter said:


> Lets see some teal! lol
> 
> Hope the holidays were great for you!


TEAL!!!! I will see what colors look good with it and get a couple samples up.


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Imperial Red/Black Half-Hitch*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*ACU Digital Camo/Black Half-Hitch and Cobra*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Orange/Black Half-Hitch*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Pink/Rose Pink camo/Rose Pink cobra*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Key chains*


----------



## ddd-shooter

Boy those slings look good! Reckon what lucky guy bought them?


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Green/Charcoal Half-Hitch*



ddd-shooter said:


> Boy those slings look good! Reckon what lucky guy bought them?


 Hmmmmm I wonder LOL:wink:


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Pink/Charcoal half-hitch*


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

*Royal Blue/Navy Blue/Silver cobra*


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Electric Blue/Black Half-Hitch*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Burgundy with Charcoal weave cobra*


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## SBXT22

PM sent.


----------



## THE GENERAL

SBXT22 said:


> PM sent.


Pm answered


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey: 

The family has got me sick hope it only last a day. Keep the orders coming I can still make slings LOL


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Desert Camo Fat Daddy with Desert Camo weave*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Orange/Black/Silver*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Orange/Silver/Black cobra*


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

*Kelly Green/Silver/Coyote Brown/Chocolate Brown standard*


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## ChaseK

Got any pics of a cobra with black, neon orange, and charcoal grey?

If so Ill order one! Just wanna see if those colors will match close to my bow.

Thanks


----------



## THE GENERAL

ChaseK said:


> Got any pics of a cobra with black, neon orange, and charcoal grey?
> 
> If so Ill order one! Just wanna see if those colors will match close to my bow.
> 
> Thanks



Will get you a sample in the morning and let you when its up.


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## ChaseK

THE GENERAL said:


> Will get you a sample in the morning and let you when its up.




K cool thanks!


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## RC19

*Fat Daddy*

PM sent


----------



## THE GENERAL

RC19 said:


> PM sent


pm answered thanks for the order


----------



## THE GENERAL

:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## Double S

Bump Up. :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Bump Up. :thumbs_up


Thanks for the bump buddy left you a pm over on HBH. LOL


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Thanks for the bump buddy left you a pm over on HBH. LOL


Copy that. I read your Picture response to my Pink Arrows. lol. Go ahead and make me a sling. Surpirse me. Something that would match my Pink Victory Arrows and white fobs or vanes. I do like the area that goes around my wrist to be thicker. is that the fat Daddy sling?. just pm me a price. Don't show me a pic. i wanna be surprised. :teeth:


----------



## Double S

bump up. :thumbs_up


----------



## ChaseK

Just go ahead and make me one with whatever will look good. Just standard size. 

Want a charcoal color that'll match the cams on my Ross and bright orange and black that'll match my strings and arrows. 

Just go ahead and make it up and send me a total and I'll paypal it to you.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Copy that. I read your Picture response to my Pink Arrows. lol. Go ahead and make me a sling. Surpirse me. Something that would match my Pink Victory Arrows and white fobs or vanes. I do like the area that goes around my wrist to be thicker. is that the fat Daddy sling?. just pm me a price. Don't show me a pic. i wanna be surprised. :teeth:





ChaseK said:


> Just go ahead and make me one with whatever will look good. Just standard size.
> 
> Want a charcoal color that'll match the cams on my Ross and bright orange and black that'll match my strings and arrows.
> 
> Just go ahead and make it up and send me a total and I'll paypal it to you.



Pm's sent guys thanks for the orders.


----------



## Double S

Paypal Sent. Thank you.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Paypal Sent. Thank you.


Got it and you will see it soon!


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## carnate617

Do you have black reflective cord? I have hardwoods grey camo. What's a good combo color in the widest sling?


----------



## THE GENERAL

carnate617 said:


> Do you have black reflective cord? I have hardwoods grey camo. What's a good combo color in the widest sling?


Pm sent


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Evening Bump.


Dang you beat me LOL

Got your sling and bino done cant wait till you get so I can post the pics of them


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Dang you beat me LOL
> 
> Got your sling and bino done cant wait till you get so I can post the pics of them


Go ahead and post a pic. I just won't look. I might peek though. :tongue:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Go ahead and post a pic. I just won't look. I might peek though. :tongue:



LMAO Might peek


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Bow Kill

Any braded finger loops?


----------



## Double S

ttt.


----------



## carnate617

THE GENERAL said:


> Pm sent


Have you a sample for me to see? I'm thinking Fat Daddy?


----------



## THE GENERAL

carnate617 said:


> Have you a sample for me to see? I'm thinking Fat Daddy?


 I will get that for you today was busy and forgot.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump.


----------



## Bow Kill

Bow Kill said:


> Any braded finger loops?


Guess not.


----------



## Double S

Night bump.


----------



## Double S

Morning bump.


----------



## Double S

Afternoon bump. i'm taking the bengals over the jets. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Evening bump. The jets won. ooops!. I'll take Dallas over Philly. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Bow Kill said:


> Guess not.


Sorry didnt see that post but your right I dont have any of those.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Evening bump. The jets won. ooops!. I'll take Dallas over Philly. :darkbeer:


Thanks for the bumps bud. With only 1 computer for now its hard to get on here on the weekends LOL


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Thanks for the bumps bud. With only 1 computer for now its hard to get on here on the weekends LOL


No problem. I was bored. Sittng watching the football games lounging in the Lazy bow with the laptop in hand kicken back!. :darkbeer::shade:

Lets see.... I'm taking the Ravens over the Patriots.......and Cardinals over the Packers. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> No problem. I was bored. Sittng watching the football games lounging in the Lazy bow with the laptop in hand kicken back!. :darkbeer::shade:
> 
> Lets see.... I'm taking the Ravens over the Patriots.......and Cardinals over the Packers. :darkbeer:


So lets see the Pats and Packers are moving on to next week LOL


----------



## ricksmathew

Ricky, I sent you a Pm!


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> So lets see the Pats and Packers are moving on to next week LOL


A smart person would pick the opposite of me. Good Call. :darkbeer:

it really doesn't matter. My Chargers are gonna woop them all anyways!. lol


----------



## Double S

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> A smart person would pick the opposite of me. Good Call. :darkbeer:
> 
> it really doesn't matter. My Chargers are gonna woop them all anyways!. lol


So then when they play you do you root for the other team


----------



## THE GENERAL

To the guys out there looking for samples. I have been fighting Photobucket for the last 2 days and it dont want to seem to take my photos so I will get them loaded and to you as soon as it lets me. If you want to see them you can email me and I can send them that way if you like.

Its Double S's fault LOL I got one for him and he dont want to see it.


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Pink Camo/White/Black/Neon Pink Fat Daddy and 3d bino*

For Double S bow will look pretty in pink LOL


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Charcoal/Coyote/Chocolate/Silver*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Red White Blue cord in Cobra and Half-Hitch*


----------



## Double S

Bling Bling for my PSE bow. You do great Work Ricky!. I'll make it manly to hunt with Pink again!. I can't wait to get this on my bow. My pink Arrows are Lonesome. Thank You.


THE GENERAL said:


> For Double S bow will look pretty in pink LOL


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Bling Bling for my PSE bow. You do great Work Ricky!. I'll make it manly to hunt with Pink again!. I can't wait to get this on my bow. My pink Arrows are Lonesome. Thank You.


I used Pink FOB's this year and got 3 with them. I would dress in pink if it would mean getting more deer LOL


----------



## THE GENERAL

Looks like your gonna go 2 for 2 today Double S


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> I used Pink FOB's this year and got 3 with them. I would dress in pink if it would mean getting more deer LOL


lol. Its easier to find that arrow in the high gras or bushes when its all pink....and bloody!.lol 


THE GENERAL said:


> Looks like your gonna go 2 for 2 today Double S


Arizona was ahead by 21 points and now its the 4th Quarter and Zona decides to take a nap and let GB tie it. :angry: Now its a nail biter. :thumbs_up

Arizona better WAKE UP!. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

WoooHooo!. 2 for 2!. Zona Won!. Bump for some great Slings and accessories!.:shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> WoooHooo!. 2 for 2!. Zona Won!. Bump for some great Slings and accessories!.:shade:



Good calls today :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

:shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> :shade:


LOL bet you cant do it next weekend too


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> LOL bet you cant do it next weekend too


oh yes i will!. San Diego goes to the Super Bowl. :shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> oh yes i will!. San Diego goes to the Super Bowl. :shade:


Time will tell I would like to see the Cards win the Super Bowl no idea why though.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Time will tell I would like to see the Cards win the Super Bowl no idea why though.


its natural to root for the underdogs. 

Sounds good to me. San Diego vs Arizona in the Superbowl. :shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:d:d:d:d


----------



## Double S

Bump Up. :shade:


----------



## Double S

Bump for Poorman. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Bump for Poorman. :darkbeer:


Well thank you.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

pm sent


----------



## THE GENERAL

rhodeislandhntr said:


> pm sent


Got it thanks for the order


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## Double S

:shade::thumbs_up:shade::thumbs_up:shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.:teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Morning Bump.:teeth:


Whats for lunch buddy??? :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Lost Camo with Imperial Red Weave*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Lost Camo*


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Whats for lunch buddy??? :darkbeer:


Some two day old beef stew..... It tastes better when it sits around awhile......like beans!. ukey: lol


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Some two day old beef stew..... It tastes better when it sits around awhile......like beans!. ukey: lol


LMAO Glad I aint eating with you :killpain:


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Pink Camo/Black/Neon Pink*


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> LMAO Glad I aint eating with you :killpain:


It's much better after i flush it down the toilet.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> It's much better after i flush it down the toilet.


The suction from the bowl DOES NOT take the smell with it LOL and that was a little TMI


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> The suction from the bowl DOES NOT take the smell with it LOL and that was a little TMI


Sorry:angel: I invest in Glade Air Freshners!:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

ttt


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Sorry:angel: I invest in Glade Air Freshners!:thumbs_up


LMAO I just turn the fan on tell them not to go in there about 35-45 mintues


----------



## Double S

Bump up.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

ttt


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> ttt


Off to  talk to you tomorrow Double S


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Off to  talk to you tomorrow Double S


Chat with you tomorrow. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

Night Bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

up for the morn


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:slice::darkbeer::slice::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::slice::darkbeer::slice::shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

I'm looking forward to getting my Slings!. Can't wait!.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I'm looking forward to getting my Slings!. Can't wait!.


They'll be there soon.:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> They'll be there soon.:darkbeer:


Copy that. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:slice::slice::slice::slice::darkbeer::teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:slice::slice::slice::slice:


----------



## Double S

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> ttt. :darkbeer:


Fixed it now :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Fixed it now :darkbeer:


good. ttt. :teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> good. ttt. :teeth:


LOL 

you ever have the chance to hunt Whitetails or just Muley's


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> LOL
> 
> you ever have the chance to hunt Whitetails or just Muley's


No, Just Muley's so far. The area I mainly hunt is Mule Deer area. I did come across some Hybrid Bucks two seasons ago. They were built like tanks. But I got Busted out in a open area. They caught me at about 400 yards. Got up and just trotted off. never saw them again. I see a few Wt Doe's around and some yearlings but never the Wt bucks. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> No, Just Muley's so far. The area I mainly hunt is Mule Deer area. I did come across some Hybrid Bucks two seasons ago. They were built like tanks. But I got Busted out in a open area. They caught me at about 400 yards. Got up and just trotted off. never saw them again. I see a few Wt Doe's around and some yearlings but never the Wt bucks. :darkbeer:


My area is totally diffrent I hunt I cant see 400 yards if I tried LOL. I dont even walk that far from the house. I got 2 this year right at the house and my cousin got 2. Thats one thing about farm land and housing they travel so close it would blow your mind.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter

I got my slings today, they are great! Bump for a great product!


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> My area is totally diffrent I hunt I cant see 400 yards if I tried LOL. I dont even walk that far from the house. I got 2 this year right at the house and my cousin got 2. Thats one thing about farm land and housing they travel so close it would blow your mind.


The area I hunt and live in is Desert Mountain terrain with a few patches of Pine tree's. I got caught in a transition area from a high Sage brush area and open mountainous terrain. They were grazing on a higher plateau and Spotted me before I spotted them.lol:teeth:. Oh well, That's Hunting and not catching. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

WNYBuckHunter said:


> I got my slings today, they are great! Bump for a great product!


Glad you liked them. Let me know if you need another.


----------



## Double S

Night Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> The area I hunt and live in is Desert Mountain terrain with a few patches of Pine tree's. I got caught in a transition area from a high Sage brush area and open mountainous terrain. They were grazing on a higher plateau and Spotted me before I spotted them.lol:teeth:. Oh well, That's Hunting and not catching. :darkbeer:


So you hunt from ground blinds alot? I have never done that with a bow using a rifle its easier to hunt from the ground.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> So you hunt from ground blinds alot? I have never done that with a bow using a rifle its easier to hunt from the ground.


I have a ground blind. But I've only used it three seperate times. I can only stay in it for about 2-3 hours, then I need to get out.lol


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I have a ground blind. But I've only used it three seperate times. I can only stay in it for about 2-3 hours, then I need to get out.lol


Dont like small places. LOL I have never hunted out of one of those always just made them from sticks to cover most of me. I am looking at getting one for my son he is 7 and I want to take him out for the mentored youth hunt they have in PA. He likes to move alot so that would be my best bet. What kind you have?


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Dont like small places. LOL I have never hunted out of one of those always just made them from sticks to cover most of me. I am looking at getting one for my son he is 7 and I want to take him out for the mentored youth hunt they have in PA. He likes to move alot so that would be my best bet. What kind you have?


I have a Primos groundmax In Predator Camo. I might put it up in the classifieds. I can't really use it now If i do Photo's. Now that I'm with Mossy oak. :darkbeer:


----------



## GREENBALL

*wrist strap*

sent pm


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I have a Primos groundmax In Predator Camo. I might put it up in the classifieds. I can't really use it now If i do Photo's. Now that I'm with Mossy oak. :darkbeer:



Hmmmmm I think I see a deal in the near future LOL.

Let me know before you list it.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Hmmmmm I think I see a deal in the near future LOL.
> 
> Let me know before you list it.


PM your way.


----------



## THE GENERAL

PM answered

Along with all the others


----------



## Double S

Bump Up.:shade:


----------



## Double S

ttt:shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Double S

Morning bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## Double S

Ricky, Guess what showed up in my Mail Box this morning?. Thanks Buddy, The Slings are Pro Quality and Tight!. It matches my Purdy Pink Arrows and White fletching!. :shade:. Don't be jealous People!. :drool: :dancing:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Ricky, Guess what showed up in my Mail Box this morning?. Thanks Buddy, The Slings are Pro Quality and Tight!. It matches my Purdy Pink Arrows and White fletching!. :shade:. Don't be jealous People!. :drool: :dancing:



That is pretty looking glad you liked them.


----------



## Double S

Bump for a great product!.


----------



## bagel77

Got what might b a stupid question. How do I attach the sling to my bow?


----------



## THE GENERAL

bagel77 said:


> Got what might b a stupid question. How do I attach the sling to my bow?


PM sent your way.


----------



## Double S

To The top. I'm gonna order a Small Bino for 3-D. :shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> To The top. I'm gonna order a Small Bino for 3-D. :shade:


just let me know what you need.


----------



## Double S

Maybe i should get the limb and riser all pinked out. :mg: Turn it itno my Cancer Shoot bow. But i did see a Brand new 08 ross in the box for $ 285.00. I wanna do a whole bow all pinked out. :smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Maybe i should get the limb and riser all pinked out. :mg: Turn it itno my Cancer Shoot bow. But i did see a Brand new 08 ross in the box for $ 285.00. I wanna do a whole bow all pinked out. :smile:


You are in touch with your other side arent you LMAO I got 4 different kinds of pink we can hook you up


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## Double S

Bump Up.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## NJ-ATHENS

*great customer service.*

i just want say that he makes great slings and the customer service is great,
he is a good guy to deal with you can't get a better man then this, oh and he is at a great price to


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

NJ-ELITE said:


> i just want say that he makes great slings and the customer service is great,
> he is a good guy to deal with you can't get a better man then this, oh and he is at a great price to


Thanks for the compliment sling will be there by Wed.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## NJ-ATHENS

guys you got to get these awsome slings he does great work 

bump bump


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Double S

NJ-ELITE said:


> guys you got to get these awsome slings he does great work
> 
> bump bump


I agree with you. the general does some great work. :teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I agree with you. the general does some great work. :teeth:


Thanks guys


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Thanks guys


Night bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Orange/Chocolate Brown standard sling*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Red/Black/Neon Orange/White with Neon Orange weave*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Royal Blue/Red/White cobra*


----------



## Double S

Sweet pics. :shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Sweet pics. :shade:


LOL I could post pics all day with what I got.


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Green/Silver/Black cobra*


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> LOL I could post pics all day with what I got.


I'd spread out the pics. So that each page has several pics for people to view. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Coyote/Black/Charcoal/Silver*


----------



## aeleggett4

*bump*

bump. postin so i can meet my "2 required posts minimum to send a PM". im new!


----------



## THE GENERAL

aeleggett4 said:


> bump. postin so i can meet my "2 required posts minimum to send a PM". im new!



LMAO every little bit helps and welcome to AT


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Charcoal/Neon Green/Black cobra*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Green/Kelly Green/Chocolate/Tan*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Electric Blue/Royal Blue*


----------



## Double S

aeleggett4 said:


> bump. postin so i can meet my "2 required posts minimum to send a PM". im new!


Welcome to the generals sling thread. Great, Durable and well priced slings!. welcome to AT.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Welcome to the generals sling thread. Great, Durable and well priced slings!. welcome to AT.


I didnt realize there was a 2 post min. for a pm to be sent. See learn new things everyday LOL

Sorry to here about the Chargers buddy maybe next year. I wont say what team I like for fear of being banned LOL


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Purple/Charcoal/Colonial Blue cobra*


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> I didnt realize there was a 2 post min. for a pm to be sent. See learn new things everyday LOL
> 
> Sorry to here about the Chargers buddy maybe next year. I wont say what team I like for fear of being banned LOL


4 yrs in a row to the playoff's and they find away to choke it!. :BangHead: two really bad penalty's that ended up for 10 points. not by rookies but veteran Players!. I was lurking on a Jets fan site and most of the fan's thought they were gonna lose to the chargers. Boy, they were handed a gift by the chargers. The jets better represent the AFC and whoop some :booty: They need to upset the colts too. :teeth:

Your not talking about seattle are you?. I see seahawk fans walking around with bags over their heads here!. :secret:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> 4 yrs in a row to the playoff's and they find away to choke it!. :BangHead: two really bad penalty's that ended up for 10 points. not by rookies but veteran Players!. I was lurking on a Jets fan site and most of the fan's thought they were gonna lose to the chargers. Boy, they were handed a gift by the chargers. The jets better represent the AFC and whoop some :booty: They need to upset the colts too. :teeth:
> 
> Your not talking about seattle are you?. I see seahawk fans walking around with bags over their heads here!. :secret:



LMFAO no way keep guessing


----------



## Double S

Night Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Neon Orange/White cobra*


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Red/White cobra*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*10 different cobras*

Red/White..Electric Blue/Red..Charcoal/Red/Black/Silver..Electric Blue/Neon Pinnk..Electric Blue/Neon Green..Black/White..Colonial Blue/White..Purple/Royal Blue..Colonial Blue/White/Neon Orange..Dark Brown/Black Neon Yellow


----------



## dartondude

*sling*

just recieved my sling today looks great


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Kelly Green/Charcoal/Tan*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Burgundy/Neon Yellow*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Kelly Green/Gold/Black/Charcoal*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Electric Blue/Red/Neon Yellow*


----------



## Double S

Afternoon Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Orange/Black/Electric Blue Fat Daddy*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Neon Pink standard sling*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Silver/Neon Pink/Colonial Blue cobra*


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Double S

Boy, that neon yellow is sure eye catching!. I need some shades.lol :shade:


----------



## skinzner

can i see a sample of post 379 the bottom picture what i would like different is instead of green can you replace it with brown.....i'm going to buy it just wanted to see what it looks like first. Is this only $10 tyd thanks


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Boy, that neon yellow is sure eye catching!. I need some shades.lol :shade:



LOL its bright for sure.




skinzner said:


> can i see a sample of post 379 the bottom picture what i would like different is instead of green can you replace it with brown.....i'm going to buy it just wanted to see what it looks like first. Is this only $10 tyd thanks


I will get that for you today to see and the price for one like that is $8


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump, Where's the Coffee?:darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Morning Bump, Where's the Coffee?:darkbeer:


Gone just like the eggs and bacon. You were late. Thats not coffee your drinking there either :darkbeer:


----------



## skinzner

well at that price i will get another one also , on page 1 of this thread you made a bunch of samples there is one that has gray, olive, tan, burnt orange and a orange weave. i'll get one of those also, so would i paypal 17 bucks for the two since this one has a weave.


----------



## THE GENERAL

skinzner said:


> well at that price i will get another one also , on page 1 of this thread you made a bunch of samples there is one that has gray, olive, tan, burnt orange and a orange weave. i'll get one of those also, so would i paypal 17 bucks for the two since this one has a weave.


pm sent


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Kelly Green/Coyote/Neon Yellow/Black*


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## skinzner

paypal sent for 2 slings thanks


----------



## THE GENERAL

skinzner said:


> paypal sent for 2 slings thanks


Got it thanks for the order.


----------



## Double S

Bump for Poormansbowslings!. :shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Bump for Poormansbowslings!. :shade:


WAIT WAIT WAIT now where are those pretty pink arrows. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT now where are those pretty pink arrows. :darkbeer:


I had to take it off. The arrows were hitting the table. i couldn't stand the bow up. :teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I had to take it off. The arrows were hitting the table. i couldn't stand the bow up. :teeth:


LOL so you did try


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## Double S

Noon Bump. :shade:


----------



## Double S

A little past noon Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## Double S

ttt :shade:


----------



## Double S

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Beat you this time LOL

Look for some mail in a few days Double S


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Beat you this time LOL
> 
> Look for some mail in a few days Double S


Night bump. Copy that general.:wink:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## Double S

Morning Bump. :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Morning Bump. :thumbs_up


Whats with the 3D extreme camer thing?


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Whats with the 3D extreme camer thing?


One of my Sponsors. They came out with the 3-D camera for recording. so you can make your own Home video in 3-d mode and watch it with 3-d glasses. go to tachyoninc.com to see more. Click on enter to see the 3-d cam.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> One of my Sponsors. They came out with the 3-D camera for recording. so you can make your own Home video in 3-d mode and watch it with 3-d glasses. go to tachyoninc.com to see more. Click on enter to see the 3-d cam.


Thats sounds like some cool stuff there.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Thats sounds like some cool stuff there.


ttt.:darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Night Bump.


----------



## mark15857

Payment sent for a neon / black cobra


----------



## THE GENERAL

mark15857 said:


> Payment sent for a neon / black cobra


Pm sent


----------



## mark15857

back at ya! my mistake


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Noon Bump. :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

Hey Double S bump it for me when you get a chance this evening going out with the little lady tonight


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Hey Double S bump it for me when you get a chance this evening going out with the little lady tonight


Copy that. :thumbs_up :wink:


----------



## Double S

Afternoon Bump. :cocktail:


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

ttt. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

Night Bump. :wink:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Night Bump. :wink:


Thanks for the bumps.

got some big news I will shoot you a pm tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Thanks for the bumps.
> 
> got some big news I will shoot you a pm tomorrow sometime.


10-4 out.:wink:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> 10-4 out.:wink:


Pm for you buddy :thumbs_up:zip:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Pm for you buddy :thumbs_up:zip:


PM received. :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Go back to the top. :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer: got Jets :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> :darkbeer::darkbeer: got Jets :darkbeer::darkbeer:


That woud be a upset!. The jets should win. My Charges hardly gave them a battle. The Jets should be well rested.  :zip:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> That woud be a upset!. The jets should win. My Charges hardly gave them a battle. The Jets should be well rested.  :zip:


My son was routing for them at half time and wouldnt you know it LOSS

now he is routing for the Saints so we will see


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> My son was routing for them at half time and wouldnt you know it LOSS
> 
> now he is routing for the Saints so we will see


I like to see new blood win. So I hope the Saints make it. :wink: Bree's is a Ex Charger anyways. :zip:


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump. :beer:


----------



## Double S

ttt.:darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I like to see new blood win. So I hope the Saints make it. :wink: Bree's is a Ex Charger anyways. :zip:


The should with as many turnovers they got but it looks pretty close right now.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ChaseK

Got mine last week!

It looks sweet and matches my new string great!

I'll post pics when I get a sec! Thanks again


----------



## THE GENERAL

ChaseK said:


> Got mine last week!
> 
> It looks sweet and matches my new string great!
> 
> I'll post pics when I get a sec! Thanks again


Glad you liked it cant wait to see the pics


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Just got back from getting my Taxes Done. WOOHOOOOO!. looks like I'm gonna put in another sling and Bino order. Now I don't know if I'm gonna order a new Hunting Bow, or a target bow. I've never owned a target Bow?. Its gonna be PSE of course but i don't know which one?.


----------



## Double S

ttt.:darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Just got back from getting my Taxes Done. WOOHOOOOO!. looks like I'm gonna put in another sling and Bino order. Now I don't know if I'm gonna order a new Hunting Bow, or a target bow. I've never owned a target Bow?. Its gonna be PSE of course but i don't know which one?.


LMAO that what I said when I saw how much I was getting back then the wife said she wanted to get a car


----------



## Double S

I'm shocked by the prices of Target Sights.


----------



## wvbowhunter77

*sling and bino pm sent*

pm sent with order and paypal payment made.
thanks


----------



## Double S

night bump


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I'm shocked by the prices of Target Sights.


LOL you should be some of them are crazy. Check here in the classifieds might find a deal


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

wvbowhunter77 said:


> pm sent with order and paypal payment made.
> thanks


Thanks for the order look for it in a few days. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Kelly Green/Silver cobra*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Coyote/Dark Brown/Kelly Green/Tan cobra*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Imperial Red/Black cobra with Neon Orange weave*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Orange/Imperial Red cobra with Black weave*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Charcoal/Gold/Black cobra*


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Gold/Silver/Black cobra*


----------



## Double S

Noon Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Gold/Silver cobra*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Orange/Silver/Black cobra*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Orange/black/Silver cobra*


----------



## Regohio

*Question*

Hey Brother...What would you recommend for New Mathews Z-7 in Lost Camo? I'd like to get close to matching the camo? I'd also like a fairly wide/thick sling.

Thx

Reg

P.S. Can you post pictures of options?


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Silver/Charcoal/Tan cobra and Charcoal/tan Half Hitch*



Regohio said:


> Hey Brother...What would you recommend for New Mathews Z-7 in Lost Camo? I'd like to get close to matching the camo? I'd also like a fairly wide/thick sling.
> 
> Thx
> 
> Reg
> 
> P.S. Can you post pictures of options?


We can do somthing like this or we can change the Black with Dark brown or just about anything you got in mind but this is a start.


















Or add a bit of red for the strings and dampener.


----------



## DUCKORBLEED

Great Communication Thanks........


----------



## THE GENERAL

DUCKORBLEED said:


> Great Communication Thanks........


I try to do my best. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Orange/Charcoal/Black cobra*


----------



## Double S

Slings are looking Good Ricky. I can't wait to put my Skull Camo black and White camo PSE Bow order in. I'm gonna have to think of a Black and white Combo that would go great with the Skullz?. They said its about six weeks for the bow to get back to me.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Slings are looking Good Ricky. I can't wait to put my Skull Camo black and White camo PSE Bow order in. I'm gonna have to think of a Black and white Combo that would go great with the Skullz?. They said its about six weeks for the bow to get back to me.


6 Weeks  Man that would be torture waiting that long. I will look and see what for combos I have done before for black and white and see what I can think of moight have to try something a little different. :shade:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> 6 Weeks  Man that would be torture waiting that long. I will look and see what for combos I have done before for black and white and see what I can think of moight have to try something a little different. :shade:


It's gonna be a loooooooooooonnnnnnnggggg six weeks. . but it will be all worth it once I get the box opened.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> It's gonna be a loooooooooooonnnnnnnggggg six weeks. . but it will be all worth it once I get the box opened.


Can you send me a pic of the bow?


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Can you send me a pic of the bow?


Will do.


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.


----------



## Double S

ttt.:darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## Double S

Lunch bump. :slice:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Lunch bump. :slice:


mmmm that pizza looks good :slice::slice::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## thebassmachine

PM sent


----------



## Double S

thebassmachine said:


> PM sent


Bump Up. :wink:


----------



## THE GENERAL

thebassmachine said:


> PM sent


Get that for you tomorrow.


----------



## Double S

keep them Order's Rolling! :typing::whip2:


----------



## Double S

Dinner bump. :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> keep them Order's Rolling! :typing::whip2:


Dont whip me too much LOL


----------



## Double S

i changed my mind on my PSE Skull Bow order. I'm gonna order the PSE AXE 7 all blacked out. then I'm gonna send out the Riser to have it dipped in Mossy oak Brush. Don't see that combo around. Plus I keep the warranty on the limbs if i don't dip it. :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> i changed my mind on my PSE Skull Bow order. I'm gonna order the PSE AXE 7 all blacked out. then I'm gonna send out the Riser to have it dipped in Mossy oak Brush. Don't see that combo around. Plus I keep the warranty on the limbs if i don't dip it. :thumbs_up


PSE wont dip the riser for you?

I think you got too many options. LOL


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> PSE wont dip the riser for you?
> 
> I think you got too many options. LOL


The PSE guy said that the only camo choice is MO Treestand and break up. I would like something that better blends with the sage brush i hunt in. So I'll order it in all black then get the riser and limb pockets and quiver top done in Mossy oak brush.

http://mediacdn.shopatron.com/media/mfg/445/product_image/ca4e9129744b43d999e996cbf038e43b.jpg


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> The PSE guy said that the only camo choice is MO Treestand and break up. I would like something that better blends with the sage brush i hunt in. So I'll order it in all black then get the riser and limb pockets and quiver top done in Mossy oak brush.
> 
> http://mediacdn.shopatron.com/media/mfg/445/product_image/ca4e9129744b43d999e996cbf038e43b.jpg


Would think they would have more then that?


----------



## THE GENERAL

*White/Burgundy cobra's and Burgundy weave*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Navy Blue cobra*


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.


----------



## Double S

ttt.:thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Chocolate/Neon Orange standard*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Multi Camo/Black/Neon Orange with Neon Orange weave*


----------



## Double S

Pics look good. bump it Up. :thumbs_up


----------



## Sorgy

*looking for Black, Red and Oak Cobra*

Hi,
What do you have in a Cobra that incorporates the Red, Black and Oak of a set of side plates. I sent pics of the side plates in the other day.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Double S

Lunch bump.:cocktail:


----------



## Double S

:beer: :tongue: :wink:


----------



## Double S

Afternoon Bump.:wink:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Sorgy said:


> Hi,
> What do you have in a Cobra that incorporates the Red, Black and Oak of a set of side plates. I sent pics of the side plates in the other day.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


I will get for you soon busy days today and tomorrow. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Double S

Night Bump.


----------



## Double S

Good Morning everyone.


----------



## Double S

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Afternoon bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## skinzner

sent you a pm


----------



## mark15857

*Camo*

Can you match the Ap camo on a Matthews kinda close?


----------



## Double S

skinzner said:


> sent you a pm





mark15857 said:


> Can you match the Ap camo on a Matthews kinda close?


Hi Folks. THE GENERAL will get back to you in a timely manner. He was hard at work yesterday and today. He will answer your Questions as soon as he gets back. Durable and great looking slings at a fair price. :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

skinzner said:


> sent you a pm


Got it and you should see them today.



mark15857 said:


> Can you match the Ap camo on a Matthews kinda close?


I will take a look and see what I can do. 





Double S said:


> Hi Folks. THE GENERAL will get back to you in a timely manner. He was hard at work yesterday and today. He will answer your Questions as soon as he gets back. Durable and great looking slings at a fair price. :thumbs_up


Thanks for the bumps buddy

Today should be the last day of craziness I hope LOL


----------



## THE GENERAL

skinzner said:


> sent you a pm


Got it and you should see them today.



mark15857 said:


> Can you match the Ap camo on a Matthews kinda close?


I will take a look and see what I can do. 





Double S said:


> Hi Folks. THE GENERAL will get back to you in a timely manner. He was hard at work yesterday and today. He will answer your Questions as soon as he gets back. Durable and great looking slings at a fair price. :thumbs_up


Thanks for the bumps buddy

Today should be the last day of craziness I hope LOL


----------



## Double S

Good morning Bumps.:thumbs_up


----------



## carbon-x-cutter

*Z7 Sling*



THE GENERAL said:


>



How about a Red Weave in this one ??? The sling on the Left, with less white showing.


----------



## Termite

*Sling*

PM and money sent.


----------



## mark15857

THE GENERAL said:


> Got it and you should see them today.
> 
> 
> 
> I will take a look and see what I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the bumps buddy
> 
> Today should be the last day of craziness I hope LOL


OK great post it here if you fing something or PM me. Or I'll just have to take a black one. I just put a new vapor trail lime green / black on it but I cant find the right color in your selection.


----------



## THE GENERAL

carbon-x-cutter said:


> How about a Red Weave in this one ??? The sling on the Left, with less white showing.


Like this here or the Half-Hitch I havent done a weave before but can try if you would like.


----------



## THE GENERAL

mark15857 said:


> OK great post it here if you fing something or PM me. Or I'll just have to take a black one. I just put a new vapor trail lime green / black on it but I cant find the right color in your selection.


Lime green strings match really close to my Neon Green if that helps.


----------



## mark15857

Bump + a pm for ya!


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump.


----------



## carbon-x-cutter

THE GENERAL said:


> Like this here or the Half-Hitch I havent done a weave before but can try if you would like.


Yes, that looks good but I would want it on the other sling with the tan showing on top instead of the white. I really don't know the diff. in the Half-Hitch and this one ??


----------



## Double S

Midnight Bump. :cocktail:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Samples will be up later today for the guys looking for them.


----------



## ricksmathew

Bump for you buddy!


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump. :wink:


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Silver/Charcoal/Chocolate/Tan*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Imperial Red/Coyote*



Sorgy said:


> Hi,
> What do you have in a Cobra that incorporates the Red, Black and Oak of a set of side plates. I sent pics of the side plates in the other day.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/White/Imperial Red/Charcoal*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Coyote/Charcoal/Silver/Black Half-Hitch with Imperial Red weave*



carbon-x-cutter said:


> Yes, that looks good but I would want it on the other sling with the tan showing on top instead of the white. I really don't know the diff. in the Half-Hitch and this one ??


Half hitch with a red weave


----------



## THE GENERAL

ricksmathew said:


> Bump for you buddy!





Double S said:


> Morning Bump. :wink:


Thanks for the bumps guys


----------



## carbon-x-cutter

*Sling Pictures*



THE GENERAL said:


> Half hitch with a red weave


E-Mail sent with info.
Thanks,


----------



## Double S

Lunch Bump.


----------



## mark15857

PM with mailing info sent + payment!!!!


----------



## THE GENERAL

mark15857 said:


> PM with mailing info sent + payment!!!!


Got it thanks for the order.


----------



## Sorgy

*Fat Daddy or Cobra?*

I like the colors:darkbeer: 
Please post a pic of a complete Fat Daddy next to a Cobra- of somewhat similar colors.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Double S

Afternoon Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Fat Daddy and Cobra in Emerald Green/Dark Brown*



Sorgy said:


> I like the colors:darkbeer:
> Please post a pic of a complete Fat Daddy next to a Cobra- of somewhat similar colors.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


----------



## thebassmachine

Bump :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump. :cocktail:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Night Bump. :wink:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Good Morning everyone.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Good Morning everyone.


The post office is dumb it still hasnt updates your package.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

ttt for great slings


----------



## Sorgy

*Fat Daddy / Cobra*

Is the Fat Daddy top and the Cobra bottom?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## THE GENERAL

Sorgy said:


> Is the Fat Daddy top and the Cobra bottom?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


Yes it is


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> The post office is dumb it still hasnt updates your package.


They have done that to me many times. I'll check the tracking number of a package i've ordered. it will say that its still in the shippers state. Then the USPS guy pulls up to my house with the package.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> They have done that to me many times. I'll check the tracking number of a package i've ordered. it will say that its still in the shippers state. Then the USPS guy pulls up to my house with the package.


LMAO thats how it works I have had that happen.


----------



## Double S

ttt.


----------



## THE GENERAL

rhodeislandhntr said:


> ttt for great slings


Think you will see a sling in a day or so. :wink:


----------



## Double S

Bump up. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## carbon-x-cutter

*Sling Pictures*

E-Mail sent.


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Tan/Coyote/Dark Brown/Black with Imperial Red weave*


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

THE GENERAL said:


> Think you will see a sling in a day or so. :wink:


awesome, i just hope they ship my new bow its going on that quick. thanks again.


----------



## smoking x

Is there a way to have the sling all black and then flo orange on the cobra part of the weave? I hope that makes sense! Do they come with the leather for the riser too?


----------



## THE GENERAL

smoking x said:


> Is there a way to have the sling all black and then flo orange on the cobra part of the weave? I hope that makes sense! Do they come with the leather for the riser too?


Yes the leather comes with it. I can weave some green through the center of it. There are other ways to do it but its not as clean as the weave.


----------



## carbon-x-cutter

*Sling Pictures*

Another E-Mail Sent.


----------



## THE GENERAL

carbon-x-cutter said:


> Another E-Mail Sent.


Got it will get you that one tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## Double S

Night bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## pseshooter300

you got any samples of a floro orange and white?


----------



## chadrico63

*cool*

Nice looking slings!


----------



## chadrico63

This may be a stupid question, but do the slings come with the leather mounting piece?


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

chadrico63 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but do the slings come with the leather mounting piece?


yes they do come with the leather attachment that goes between the riser and your stabilizer.


----------



## thebassmachine

Payment sent can't wait to get it! :darkbeer: Thanks


----------



## THE GENERAL

pseshooter300 said:


> you got any samples of a floro orange and white?


I can get that for you today.




rhodeislandhntr said:


> yes they do come with the leather attachment that goes between the riser and your stabilizer.


Thanks for hgelping out there RIhuntr


----------



## pseshooter300

good look forword to seeing what it might look like.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

MaN! i hit nother deer this morning in the fob. luckily i was in my higher ford expedition than my little saab car. No damage and the deer survived, woke me up thou. Morning bump.


----------



## Sorgy

*pm sent*

pm on the way


----------



## THE GENERAL

Sorgy said:


> pm on the way


Got it and sent one back


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> MaN! i hit nother deer this morning in the fob. luckily i was in my higher ford expedition than my little saab car. No damage and the deer survived, woke me up thou. Morning bump.


I think you should just hunt from your cars lol thats all the camo you need.


----------



## je4bowhuntin

order turned in and payment sent....cant wait


----------



## THE GENERAL

je4bowhuntin said:


> order turned in and payment sent....cant wait


It will go out in tomorrows mail. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Sorgy

*Order sent*

payment sent


----------



## THE GENERAL

Sorgy said:


> payment sent


Got it thanks for the order.


----------



## pseshooter300

did you get that sample for me?


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Coyote/Chocolate/Black/Tan cobra with Imperial Red weave*


----------



## pseshooter300

that looks good i cant wait to see what floro orange and white looks like.


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Orange/White cobra*



pseshooter300 said:


> that looks good i cant wait to see what floro orange and white looks like.


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Charcoal/Silver/Tan/Foliage Green*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Imperial Red (testarossa)*

For the guys out there that want a Testarossa colored sling these are my top 3 choices.


----------



## Double S

Lunch Bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## pseshooter300

is it $8 for the cobra with the bottum picture design?


----------



## THE GENERAL

pseshooter300 said:


> is it $8 for the cobra with the bottum picture design?


Yes it is. that includes shipping and leather mounting piece


----------



## Double S

pseshooter300 said:


> is it $8 for the cobra with the bottum picture design?





THE GENERAL said:


> Yes it is. that includes shipping and leather mounting piece


Slinging it for half the price!. :wink: :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Slinging it for half the price!. :wink: :thumbs_up


You got that right :darkbeer:

Did you get the picture text. I couldnt wait to see it I set it up in the house LOL


----------



## runnin rebels

*sample pic*

pm'd ya a request

thanks


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> You got that right :darkbeer:
> 
> Did you get the picture text. I couldnt wait to see it I set it up in the house LOL


A PM here or a Picture text on my cell phione?. if its the phone, i'll see it tonight. Where i live, I have no Cell Signal. I live in the boonies. Just me, the family and the critter's.lol


----------



## THE GENERAL

runnin rebels said:


> pm'd ya a request
> 
> thanks


Got it sent you one back.



ATTN: As of right now I am out of Desert Camo  I am sorry about that but it might be a little while till I get it. Sorry for the inconvience and if its urgent there are other dealers on here that carry it. You might want to check with them  But I hope you wait for me to get restocked.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> A PM here or a Picture text on my cell phione?. if its the phone, i'll see it tonight. Where i live, I have no Cell Signal. I live in the boonies. Just me, the family and the critter's.lol


Yeah sent it to your phone LOL the critters now do they sleep in the house or out under the cars.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Yeah sent it to your phone LOL the critters now do they sleep in the house or out under the cars.


they sleep on the wall. lol. :wink:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> they sleep on the wall. lol. :wink:


Are those the ones shot or the ones hit with your cars :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Bullseye18

*thanks general!*

$ sent for the cobra sling


----------



## THE GENERAL

Bullseye18 said:


> $ sent for the cobra sling


Got it pm sent your way


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Are those the ones shot or the ones hit with your cars :icon_1_lol:



My cars have more hits than i do with my bow. :wink:


----------



## tsch72

Does the metal grommet come with the leather as well? And can a guy get black leather?


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> My cars have more hits than i do with my bow. :wink:


LMAO I dont think I would say that on here. Those would be really privey mounts there Taxidermy and garge bill


----------



## THE GENERAL

tsch72 said:


> Does the metal grommet come with the leather as well? And can a guy get black leather?


No my leather does not have the metal piece and all my leather is black.


Update I just ordered Desert camo and should see it next week. For all the guys wanting that.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> LMAO I dont think I would say that on here. Those would be really privey mounts there Taxidermy and garge bill


LMAO. A lot of bump offs at low speed. Its always around the same time of the year, it seems. herd migration or something. Plus, the deer know when they hear the salt and plowing truck come down. they immediately show up and eat the salt rocks off the road which cause problems. I try to stay back when i know a salt truck has been by.lol. the pro's and con's when living around wildlife.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> LMAO. A lot of bump offs at low speed. Its always around the same time of the year, it seems. herd migration or something. Plus, the deer know when they hear the salt and plowing truck come down. they immediately show up and eat the salt rocks off the road which cause problems. I try to stay back when i know a salt truck has been by.lol. the pro's and con's when living around wildlife.



Pro close to hunting area

Con NO DELIVERY!!!!!


----------



## thebassmachine

Well here is a free bump. 

Paid for my sling last night and can't wait to get it. 

I am so stoked, I ordered a Hoyt Contender Elite with Black riser and camo limbs 2 weeks ago. I was originally told it would be 6-8 weeks before my bow arrivedukey:.

But a buddy of mine ordered his Vantage Elite 2 weeks before me and they told him the same thing and his bow came in today. So hopefully mine will only be 4 weeks also, which means hopefully it will be here in 2 weeks!

That Cobra Fatdaddy Sling, Bino strap, and Key Chain in black and Grey Charcoal is gonna look real sweet with this rig. Best looking back up hunting bow I have ever had :wink:


----------



## thebassmachine

THE GENERAL said:


> Pro close to hunting area
> 
> Con NO DELIVERY!!!!!


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## Double S

thebassmachine said:


> Well here is a free bump.
> 
> Paid for my sling last night and can't wait to get it.
> 
> I am so stoked, I ordered a Hoyt Contender Elite with Black riser and camo limbs 2 weeks ago. I was originally told it would be 6-8 weeks before my bow arrivedukey:.
> 
> But a buddy of mine ordered his Vantage Elite 2 weeks before me and they told him the same thing and his bow came in today. So hopefully mine will only be 4 weeks also, which means hopefully it will be here in 2 weeks!
> 
> That Cobra Fatdaddy Sling, Bino strap, and Key Chain in black and Grey Charcoal is gonna look real sweet with this rig. Best looking back up hunting bow I have ever had :wink:


Congrats on your new bow Purchase. Poorman's slings will definitely help with the looks. Great tight sturdy slings.


----------



## thebassmachine

Back up


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smow::smow::smow::smow:

Gotta go shovel the snow :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

THE GENERAL said:


> :smow::smow::smow::smow:
> 
> Gotta go shovel the snow :thumbs_up


Now that I am warmed up bring on the big one for the weekend :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> :smow::smow::smow::smow:
> 
> Gotta go shovel the snow :thumbs_up


Good morning Everyone!. I'm getting lucky so far. I shoveled about 2 inches off once or twice so far. We have a 'El Nino Winter. So its been mainly above freezing.:thumbs_up Last year i went about a week without power due to a ice storm. It knocked a bunch of power poles down. Had to get Water out of the River to wash. :sad:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Good morning Everyone!. I'm getting lucky so far. I shoveled about 2 inches off once or twice so far. We have a 'El Nino Winter. So its been mainly above freezing.:thumbs_up Last year i went about a week without power due to a ice storm. It knocked a bunch of power poles down. Had to get Water out of the River to wash. :sad:


Good thing the river is close by but sucks that it was prolly 40 degrees. We have had a few little ones and one so far that dumped about 14 inches. Accuweather says 8-15 for this weekend so thats means we will get nothing at all or 2 foot.


----------



## Double S

ttt. :wink:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Cajun83

and a courtesy bump for THE GENERAL... thanks for the help buddy. It worked fantastically!


----------



## wam6187

His slings are awesome. I love mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Double S

Cajun83 said:


> and a courtesy bump for THE GENERAL... thanks for the help buddy. It worked fantastically!





wam6187 said:


> His slings are awesome. I love mine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sweet. Bump up. :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

Cajun83 said:


> and a courtesy bump for THE GENERAL... thanks for the help buddy. It worked fantastically!



Glad I could help. :darkbeer:





wam6187 said:


> His slings are awesome. I love mine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for the compliment


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Purple/Multi camo/Kelly Green with Neon Yellow weave*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Electric Blue/Royal Blue/Multi Camo with Neon PInk weave*


----------



## Double S

Lunch Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

received my second sling in the mail today,awesome sling.thanks


----------



## THE GENERAL

Can some of you guys that have my slings post pics of them on your bow. I have had people ask to see them on bows and dont have many to show.


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Chocolate Brown/Acu Digital camo*


----------



## Double S

Sweet pics Ricky!.:thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Sweet pics Ricky!.:thumbs_up


Well thanks I think my photography SUCKS lol I take like 3 of each cause I know for a fact that 2 will look like poo


----------



## runnin rebels

*slings*

I like your slings...will be ordering soon as I can figure out the colors.

How long till they are shipped out after the order is made?


----------



## THE GENERAL

runnin rebels said:


> I like your slings...will be ordering soon as I can figure out the colors.
> 
> How long till they are shipped out after the order is made?



Most orders are shipped with in 48 hours. Weekends are longer since they arent open on sundays


----------



## Double S

ttt :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> ttt :darkbeer:


Its all you for the rest of the night buddy I am gonna relax with the little lady


----------



## DUCKORBLEED

Thanks for the sling looks NICE:darkbeer: I'll try and post a pic sometime Good Work...........


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Its all you for the rest of the night buddy I am gonna relax with the little lady


10-4 rubber ducky!. :wink:


----------



## Double S

Night Bump.


----------



## thebassmachine

Early mmorning Bump for ya. Off to work :sad:


----------



## THE GENERAL

thebassmachine said:


> Early mmorning Bump for ya. Off to work :sad:


You go to work early enough.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smow: :smow: :smow: :smow: :smow:
:smow: :smow: :smow: :smow: :smow:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> :smow: :smow: :smow: :smow: :smow:
> :smow: :smow: :smow: :smow: :smow:


Is it still snowing over there?. lol.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Is it still snowing over there?. lol.


Thats saturdays preview LOL saying over a foot and then they are saying another one maybe on tuesday or wed.


----------



## Double S

They say it may be in the 50's this weekend?.  
I detailed and shampooed my car 4 days ago. maybe it will finally dry out?. :mg:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> They say it may be in the 50's this weekend?.
> I detailed and shampooed my car 4 days ago. maybe it will finally dry out?. :mg:


50 :mg: I would have to break out the shorts and BBQ :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

perfect weekend snow storm and nascar :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> 50 :mg: I would have to break out the shorts and BBQ :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Lst year when we had the january ice Storm and we had no power. I would go down to the river to bucket out water then later would BBQ when it was 10 degree's out, in shorts. I just can't get the California/Arizona boy out of me!. :wink: My neighbors think i'm Crazy. 

Lunch Bump.

GO N.O Saints!.


----------



## Double S

Picture Bump Up.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Lst year when we had the january ice Storm and we had no power. I would go down to the river to bucket out water then later would BBQ when it was 10 degree's out, in shorts. I just can't get the California/Arizona boy out of me!. :wink: My neighbors think i'm Crazy.
> 
> Lunch Bump.
> 
> GO N.O Saints!.




I bet your neighbors where scratching there heads and calling realtors LOL


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> I bet your neighbors where scratching there heads and calling realtors LOL


They just don't pay attention to me anymore.


----------



## thebassmachine

THE GENERAL said:


> You go to work early enough.


Yes 5 in the am is way too earl. Gotta leave about 4:10 to get there in plenty of time. These 11 hour days stink, but I don't let them cut in to my shooting time!


----------



## Double S

Ricky,
Can you make me another Sling and bino strap for my next bow?. It will be in Mossy oak brush. here's what the pattern looks like,










I would like it to big and thick like the pink one you sent me. The fattest part is roughly about 11 inches long and its wraps around my wrist. 










Bump Up.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Ricky,
> Can you make me another Sling and bino strap for my next bow?. It will be in Mossy oak brush. here's what the pattern looks like,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like it to big and thick like the pink one you sent me. The fattest part is roughly about 11 inches long and its wraps around my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump Up.



Yeah I will get you a sample over the weekend. That is a pretty backyard you got


----------



## THE GENERAL

thebassmachine said:


> Yes 5 in the am is way too earl. Gotta leave about 4:10 to get there in plenty of time. These 11 hour days stink, but I don't let them cut in to my shooting time!


I worked 12 hour days 3 or 4 days a week for 6 years and all I can sy is it SUCKED LOL


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Yeah I will get you a sample over the weekend. That is a pretty backyard you got


I'm in No Hurry. i still have to order the bow in black. then get the riser Done in Mossy oak Brush.
Thats the view from the front of my house looking toward Lake Roosevelt.

Here's a few better pics,












I live down at the bottom. Thats why i don't get any cell reception


















This is the view from the side of my house.


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I just sent payment for a Fat Daddy Cobra in neon pink and black.


----------



## carbon-x-cutter

*Nice Pictures*



Double S said:


> I'm in No Hurry. i still have to order the bow in black. then get the riser Done in Mossy oak Brush.
> Thats the view from the front of my house looking toward Lake Roosevelt.
> 
> Here's a few better pics,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live down at the bottom. Thats why i don't get any cell reception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from the side of my house.


Looks like some nice country.


----------



## Double S

carbon-x-cutter said:


> Looks like some nice country.


Thanks. Night Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I just sent payment for a Fat Daddy Cobra in neon pink and black.


Got it will get that made and in the mail monday.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:mg: I think you need a new neighbor LOL





Double S said:


> I'm in No Hurry. i still have to order the bow in black. then get the riser Done in Mossy oak Brush.
> Thats the view from the front of my house looking toward Lake Roosevelt.
> 
> Here's a few better pics,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live down at the bottom. Thats why i don't get any cell reception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from the side of my house.


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.


----------



## Double S

Bump Up.:darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smow::smow::smow::smow:
:smow::smow::smow::smow:


----------



## Double S

Lunch bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Afternoon Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Afternoon Bump.


Now its snowing and they keep bumping the 2 foot range closer and closer to us LOL

:smow::smow::smow::smow::smow::smow::smow::smow:


----------



## Double S

There goes my New bow. I just got back from the Auto repair shop. $ 700 bucks just to replace the rear struts.  . I need a cold one! :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump.


----------



## Double S

Night bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> There goes my New bow. I just got back from the Auto repair shop. $ 700 bucks just to replace the rear struts.  . I need a cold one! :darkbeer:


Man that blows big time. Here is a couple more and some snow I got almost 2 foot I will send you some LOL
:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
:smow::smow::smow::smow::smow:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Man that blows big time. Here is a couple more and some snow I got almost 2 foot I will send you some LOL
> :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
> :smow::smow::smow::smow::smow:


Keep that Powder on your side of the country!. :wink:

heading out to go to Spokane. C-ya later.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Keep that Powder on your side of the country!. :wink:
> 
> heading out to go to Spokane. C-ya later.



LOL oh no I am sending you some just as soon as I can LOL You want 1 truck load or 2


----------



## carbon-x-cutter

*Sling Request*



THE GENERAL said:


>


I would like the Bottom pictured Cobra Sling and a Yellow and Black Key Chain. Let me know Price.


----------



## THE GENERAL

carbon-x-cutter said:


> I would like the Bottom pictured Cobra Sling and a Yellow and Black Key Chain. Let me know Price.


PM sent


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> LOL oh no I am sending you some just as soon as I can LOL You want 1 truck load or 2


Just got back from the city. Man!. 8 hours of shopping can sure wear a man down!. I did stop by Tandy leather and got some good deals on leather scraps in different colors. bougt some grommets and leather tools.lol. it sure is great to be back home with the deer and critter's and not around those city folk!.  :wink:


----------



## SD74D

*My order*



THE GENERAL said:


>


I will take a sling the same design as this but colors to match the Hoyt Jade color scheme. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1121788

Also will take a bino sling.. electric blue / black

Sending PM


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Just got back from the city. Man!. 8 hours of shopping can sure wear a man down!. I did stop by Tandy leather and got some good deals on leather scraps in different colors. bougt some grommets and leather tools.lol. it sure is great to be back home with the deer and critter's and not around those city folk!.  :wink:



I would take 8 hours shopping over 8 hours of shoveling any day. 

More coming on Wed. this week.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump. Its Superbowl Day!. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

ttt. :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Morning Bump. Its Superbowl Day!. :darkbeer:


LMAO I told you the other day the perfect weekend a snowstorm and nascar and I totally forgot the superbowl. We got some leftover wings from lastnight and going to get pizza later I should put a few pounds on.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> LMAO I told you the other day the perfect weekend a snowstorm and nascar and I totally forgot the superbowl. We got some leftover wings from lastnight and going to get pizza later I should put a few pounds on.


We bought some Sea food Sampler platters from Winnco. plus some Taquitos and Chimichanga burritos for the game.lol :beer: :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> We bought some Sea food Sampler platters from Winnco. plus some Taquitos and Chimichanga burritos for the game.lol :beer: :darkbeer:


LMAO Chimichanga is just a funny word. What no CITY food from you trip yesterday?


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> LMAO Chimichanga is just a funny word. What no CITY food from you trip yesterday?


Oh Yah.. We went to our favorite mexican Joint for menudo. I love Stomach parts!.


----------



## Double S

Lunch Bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Oh Yah.. We went to our favorite mexican Joint for menudo. I love Stomach parts!.


TMI lol


----------



## Double S

Afternoon Bump. :wink:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Afternoon Bump. :wink:


half time bump


----------



## Double S

4th quarter bump. Saints up by 7. :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Yes!. Saints won!. Night Bump. :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Yes!. Saints won!. Night Bump. :thumbs_up


I was very surprised that they won the way they did only 1 take away. I thought for sure they would need 3 or more to even be close.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> I was very surprised that they won the way they did only 1 take away. I thought for sure they would need 3 or more to even be close.


I like to root for the underdog. lol. Morning bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## mxwarren

I would like a fat daddy cobra (testarossa- bottom one pictured). Will send paypal!


----------



## THE GENERAL

mxwarren said:


> I would like a fat daddy cobra (testarossa- bottom one pictured). Will send paypal!


PM coming your way


----------



## Double S

Mid morning bump. :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## pseshooter300

sending a money order for a cobra sling im sending you a pm. thanks


----------



## THE GENERAL

got the pm


----------



## Double S

Lunch Bump.


----------



## pseshooter300

will you post my sling before you send it i already cant wait to get it.


----------



## THE GENERAL

pseshooter300 said:


> will you post my sling before you send it i already cant wait to get it.


LOL yeah I will take a pic before I mail it


----------



## pseshooter300

sorry im like a kid waiting for christmas.


----------



## jim570

*Money Order*

sent for two slings. Black/tan/grey/camo cord. The type with the wide middle section.

Jim


----------



## Sorgy

*FatDaddy w/ Bob Lambeth sides*

Here is a pic of my 07 Guardian with its new Fatdaddy and sideplates.
New string in the spring and new stabilizer in the future.

Side Plates- Cherry, Black and Oak 

Sling is Scarlet red, Black and Coyote

Thanks for the sling


















Very fast service

Steve


----------



## pseshooter300

looks good i cant wait to get mine.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Sorgy said:


> Here is a pic of my 07 Guardian with its new Fatdaddy and sideplates.
> New string in the spring and new stabilizer in the future.
> 
> Side Plates- Cherry, Black and Oak
> 
> Sling is Scarlet red, Black and Coyote
> 
> Thanks for the sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very fast service
> 
> Steve


Looks good on there thanks for the pics


----------



## Double S

Your setup looks great Sorgy, Congrats.


----------



## Double S

Afternoon Bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## j0paulto

got a new bear coming my way, got any pics of a realtree apg matching sling? preferably in a fat daddy.


----------



## THE GENERAL

j0paulto said:


> got a new bear coming my way, got any pics of a realtree apg matching sling? preferably in a fat daddy.


Will get one up for you this morning


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.:thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smow::smow::smow::smow:
:smow::smow::smow::smow:

another foot possible


----------



## ddky

Hey General, did you ever get that neon green and black half hitch made? Thanks,Dan


----------



## THE GENERAL

*APG Charcoal/Silver/Tan/Black*



j0paulto said:


> got a new bear coming my way, got any pics of a realtree apg matching sling? preferably in a fat daddy.


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Green/Black Half-Hitch*



ddky said:


> Hey General, did you ever get that neon green and black half hitch made? Thanks,Dan


----------



## runnin rebels

*slings*



pseshooter300 said:


> will you post my sling before you send it i already cant wait to get it.


me too...my kids are excited to see them :blob1::RockOn::rofl::rapture:


----------



## THE GENERAL

runnin rebels said:


> me too...my kids are excited to see them :blob1::RockOn::rofl::rapture:


LOL desert showed up today I will work on them tonight and get you pic tomorrow during our blizzard :smow::smow::smow::smow:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smow::smow::smow::smow:
:smow::smow::smow::smow:
:smow::smow::smow::smow:
:smow::smow::smow::smow:


----------



## Double S

Lunch bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Lunch bump. :darkbeer:


I gave direct orders to the weather man to send this storm to your house and see what I get another 12-18 with 30+ mph winds to go with it. I better be out by Friday gotta go to the sports show.


----------



## Double S

LMAO!. Dream on!.lol Its supposed to be in the mid 40's this weekend. in the 50's down by Yakima. I shoveled snow once so far this season with my snow thrower. My back feels for you!. lol. I don't want to brag too much. I might get jinxed and have a late snow storm come in. lol.

On a brighter and lazy note....I just finished putting the christmas tree away. LMAO.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> LMAO!. Dream on!.lol Its supposed to be in the mid 40's this weekend. in the 50's down by Yakima. I shoveled snow once so far this season with my snow thrower. My back feels for you!. lol. I don't want to brag too much. I might get jinxed and have a late snow storm come in. lol.
> 
> On a brighter and lazy note....I just finished putting the christmas tree away. LMAO.


OMG its Febuary and you just got the tree away!!!!! What have you been doing just looking at and saying " It's just too purty to take down" LOL


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> OMG its Febuary and you just got the tree away!!!!! What have you been doing just looking at and saying " It's just too purty to take down" LOL


It's purdy when the dust slowly collects over time on it like gray snow flakes. :wink:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> It's purdy when the dust slowly collects over time on it like gray snow flakes. :wink:


LOL people pay top dollar for already frosted x-mas tree's


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> LOL people pay top dollar for already frosted x-mas tree's


It came with Snow dust bunnies and cat hair under it too ukey:
I got a good deal on leather remnants, i think. $ 2.50 a pound. different factory colors. lol


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> It came with Snow dust bunnies and cat hair under it too ukey:
> I got a good deal on leather remnants, i think. $ 2.50 a pound. different factory colors. lol


Sounds like you got a good deal there. Was that at Tandy?


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Sounds like you got a good deal there. Was that at Tandy?


Yup, Tandy's. $ 2.50 for the regular leather non Stained and $ 4.50 for the factory stained ones. I tried to make the strap bigger, oops I screwed up already. The concho is too big and half of it is blocked by the stab tube.  :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Night Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.:thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Morning Bump.:thumbs_up


Weather men I would love to make there money and be wrong 70% of the time. LOL Called for 12-18 then went to 6-12 and we had 15 before the wind started and still have around 5 hours of heavy snow to go.

Are you sure you dont a just a little bit maybe a snow cone or a million of them?


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Weather men I would love to make there money and be wrong 70% of the time. LOL Called for 12-18 then went to 6-12 and we had 15 before the wind started and still have around 5 hours of heavy snow to go.
> 
> Are you sure you dont a just a little bit maybe a snow cone or a million of them?


I'll send a generator over just in case you lose power. :wink:. We had an ice Storm last year and went without power for 4-5 days. :thumbs_do


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I'll send a generator over just in case you lose power. :wink:. We had an ice Storm last year and went without power for 4-5 days. :thumbs_do


The power is pretty good around here I cant remeber the last time it went out Thank god. Its really bad I know we havent had this much snow in short time frame in over 13 years. Infact this is the most we got in a winter in the same time. Just really bad I will get some pics when I can see more then 10 feet.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> The power is pretty good around here I cant remeber the last time it went out Thank god. Its really bad I know we havent had this much snow in short time frame in over 13 years. Infact this is the most we got in a winter in the same time. Just really bad I will get some pics when I can see more then 10 feet.


Copy that. Try not to fall and hurt yourself. I slipped on the ice one year and ended up in the ER getting a pain killer shot in my rear end.lol


----------



## THE GENERAL

:smow::smow::smow::smow::smow::smow::smow::smow:
:smow::smow::smow::smow::smow::smow::smow::smow:


----------



## Double S

Lunch bump.:beer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
:smow::smow::smow::smow::smow::smow:
:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
:smow::smow::smow::smow::smow::smow:


----------



## Double S

Afternoon bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Blizzards are beutiful beasts!!!!! My front door there is nothing and 10 feet away there is a 5 foot drift.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Blizzards are beutiful beasts!!!!! My front door there is nothing and 10 feet away there is a 5 foot drift.


:beach::whoo:

Its like summer Where I'm at.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> :beach::whoo:
> 
> Its like summer Where I'm at.


LOL Its warm and sunny in my mind.

Off to bed so I can shovel 100 foot drifts tomorrow. I will post some pics of the white ***** then.


----------



## Double S

Night Bump.


----------



## Double S

Midnight Bump.


----------



## j0paulto

THE GENERAL said:


>


looks sweet, do you have the leather pieces as well? was hoping to go with a black with silver grommet, let me know either way. thanks


----------



## Double S

Morning bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

j0paulto said:


> looks sweet, do you have the leather pieces as well? was hoping to go with a black with silver grommet, let me know either way. thanks


Pm sent


----------



## Double S

Lunch bump. I'll send you some salt to melt the Ice Ricky, 50 tons. lol


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Lunch bump. I'll send you some salt to melt the Ice Ricky, 50 tons. lol


That should be enough to clear the drive way


----------



## Double S

Has the Snow storms Stopped yet?.


----------



## THE GENERAL

*free snow with every purchase LOL*


----------



## Double S

That' all!  My back hurts just looking at that.:mg:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> That' all!  My back hurts just looking at that.:mg:


lmao i hurt all over and i can imagine what i will feel like tomorrow when I get up


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ddky

pm sent


----------



## Double S

Afternoon Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

ddky said:


> pm sent


Thanks for the order.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump.:smile:


----------



## Double S

Night Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Night Bump.


Off to the sportsmans show. Will see if I can get any pics for you to see.


----------



## mxwarren

Received the sling yesterday and looks great!


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Off to the sportsmans show. Will see if I can get any pics for you to see.


Sweet. You deserve a break from all that shoveling. have Fun!.:shade:


----------



## Elk4me

Sent you a PM with a few photos of what I am looking for and sent the Mo out today! Please get back to me when you get home. :thumb:


----------



## Double S

mxwarren said:


> Received the sling yesterday and looks great!


Congrats!.




Elk4me said:


> Sent you a PM with a few photos of what I am looking for and sent the Mo out today! Please get back to me when you get home. :thumb:


The General should get back you in a timely Manner. He's probably having fun at the hunting show. After all that Shoveling, he deserves a little break.


----------



## jason060788

:bump2: Quality work!!!!!!


----------



## Double S

Wuz Happening jason ?. 

Afternoon Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

mxwarren said:


> Received the sling yesterday and looks great!



Glad you liked it.




Double S said:


> Sweet. You deserve a break from all that shoveling. have Fun!.:shade:



LOL you got that right!!!!! I think i got dehydrated from drooling at Tiffany :mg:



Elk4me said:


> Sent you a PM with a few photos of what I am looking for and sent the Mo out today! Please get back to me when you get home. :thumb:



Sent one back to you.




jason060788 said:


> :bump2: Quality work!!!!!!



Thanks for the bump buddy glad you liked the sling and cant wait for the pics.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Just so everyone knows if you have sent me a MO this week I havent got any mail since Tuesday :mg: thanks to the blizzard I am sure they will show tomorrow or Monday. All orders will be going out Monday that have been paid since mid week. Thanks for the orders guys and I will get them to you asap.


----------



## Double S

I would have brought my Camelback hydration system, So i could continue drooling!. :hail::faint2:


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I would have brought my Camelback hydration system, So i could continue drooling!. :hail::faint2:


LMAO I never thought of that. It would of went dry.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Check this monster out. This is what they got the rest of the people on our road out with.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Lunch bump.:slice:


----------



## Tx Trapper

sent a revised pm. :angel:


----------



## Double S

Afternoon Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Afternoon Bump.


Dude your pm made me hungry!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## pseshooter300

did you receive any mail today im guessing my money order is probably setting at your post office waiting to be delivered.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Dude your pm made me hungry!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


LMAO. My hands were numb by the time we were done cutting up and grinding 170 pounds of pork shoulder. we bought a box of Beef already ground up. We will be mixing tomorrow. The hard works over. The best time is when you open the Smoke house up and inhale all that smokey flavor.lol


----------



## THE GENERAL

pseshooter300 said:


> did you receive any mail today im guessing my money order is probably setting at your post office waiting to be delivered.


It showed up today along with a bunch of other stuff LOL Will get that out to you asap.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> LMAO. My hands were numb by the time we were done cutting up and grinding 170 pounds of pork shoulder. we bought a box of Beef already ground up. We will be mixing tomorrow. The hard works over. The best time is when you open the Smoke house up and inhale all that smokey flavor.lol


MMMMMMM gonna send me some!!!!!!!


----------



## SD74D

*I need one like this but..*



THE GENERAL said:


>



Bought another Jade Hoyt....so I need the same colors just in a standard sling. Black/Kelly Green/Silver 

Sending a PM.


----------



## THE GENERAL

SD74D said:


> Bought another Jade Hoyt....so I need the same colors just in a standard sling. Black/Kelly Green/Silver
> 
> Sending a PM.


Thanks for another order.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> MMMMMMM gonna send me some!!!!!!!


I'll next day it lol.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I'll next day it lol.


MMMM cant wait LOL


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Lunch Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

Anybody watch the 500 today?


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump. Just got back from Mixing and adding the season to the Pork and beef mix. We start casing sausages tomorrow morning. :darkbeer:


----------



## pseshooter300

that is great cant wait to see the sling.


----------



## Bear215

*Order*

PM sent with order


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Bear215

*500*



THE GENERAL said:


> :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> Anybody watch the 500 today?


Fell asleep, when I woke up they were on the same lap!!


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Bear215 said:


> Fell asleep, when I woke up they were on the same lap!!


lol yeah almost a 2 hour red flag. Loved watching Jr. surge the last lap from 10th to 2nd. Its been along time since I seen him drive like that. Hope this year things fall his way and he has the year he should have.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Lunch bump. :slice: :darkbeer:


----------



## Bear215

yeah he looked good, you know he hated seeing that DEI car in front of him! But on the other side of it I bet McMurray loved showing Roush he let the wrong driver go.


----------



## pseshooter300

one more lap and i think jr would have had him. His car come up the pack from 10th like a rocket that was awesome. Im glad he got a good finish to start the season out especially since he roled the bush car the day before.


----------



## THE GENERAL

pseshooter300 said:


> one more lap and i think jr would have had him. His car come up the pack from 10th like a rocket that was awesome. Im glad he got a good finish to start the season out especially since he roled the bush car the day before.


Thats for sure. I watched the interview after the race on press pass and he said he dont remember alot of what happened getting to the front that it was a blurr. LOL They had a write up about it and said it was Jr. of the pass showing what he's got. They said Junior's electrifying charge salvages a Daytona fiasco. LOL http://www.nascar.com/2010/news/opinion/02/14/inside.line.dcaraviello.88.saves.500/index.html


----------



## pseshooter300

i bet you didnt get to ship anything out today cause the holiday did you?


----------



## THE GENERAL

pseshooter300 said:


> i bet you didnt get to ship anything out today cause the holiday did you?


Yes I did lol sorta I had to run into town and do some things and I used the automated thing there. I sent like 20 orders out today!!!! With alot going out tomorrow also


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Afternoon Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Bear215

*PM sent*

PM sent


----------



## THE GENERAL

Bear215 said:


> PM sent


Gotcha man.


----------



## Double S

Night Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Night Bump.


Hows the sausage going. I am hungry on the east coast.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Hows the sausage going. I am hungry on the east coast.


Its hard to type and get the sausage pieces out of my teeth. .....yup....it'a GREAT!.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Its hard to type and get the sausage pieces out of my teeth. .....yup....it'a GREAT!.


LMAO yeah that would be hard unless you had 3 arms


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## pseshooter300

i hope the postal man hurries i cant wait to get my sling.


----------



## Double S

Lunch Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

pseshooter300 said:


> i hope the postal man hurries i cant wait to get my sling.


I just today got MO that went out back on the 4th of Feb. so I hope they arent that far behind everywhere.


----------



## pseshooter300

well if they got it out today it should be here by thursday i hope


----------



## THE GENERAL

pseshooter300 said:


> well if they got it out today it should be here by thursday i hope


''Should'' is the key word. I have been waiting for a package from ups and its been at the same spot for 3 days now. I think they might of lost it LOL


----------



## Double S

Afternoon bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

It's supper time....Venision curry....Yummy!. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Night Bump.


----------



## skinzner

got the slings they look great thanks


----------



## THE GENERAL

skinzner said:


> got the slings they look great thanks


glad you liked them


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Morning bump.


----------



## tsch72

Is there a correct way to run the strap through the leather? If so any pics of that?


----------



## Double S

tsch72 said:


> Is there a correct way to run the strap through the leather? If so any pics of that?


This is how i put mine through. but you don't need to tuck the ends inside if you don't want to.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Thats one way or you can put the leather on your bow with the stabilizer and then farthest hole out put the sling through towards your string then next hole back out and then third hole back to the string. Then the same on the next side.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Afternoon Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Afternoon Bump.


For some reason the back of my head really hurts!!!!  That had to really be painfull


----------



## Double S

lol. Evening Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## Double S

night night


----------



## jdiesel

Any red black combos?


----------



## Elk4me

Elk4me said:


> Sent you a PM with a few photos of what I am looking for and sent the Mo out today! Please get back to me when you get home. :thumb:




:bump2: Any word on if my sling shipped yet! Can waite to get it and start shooting almost a Indian Winter here in NW Montana in the 40's just about everyday! I forgot what snow on the ground looks like! Oh yeah! all I have to do is look at the Mtn's and see snow!


----------



## THE GENERAL

jdiesel said:


> Any red black combos?


Here is a few.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Elk4me said:


> :bump2: Any word on if my sling shipped yet! Can waite to get it and start shooting almost a Indian Winter here in NW Montana in the 40's just about everyday! I forgot what snow on the ground looks like! Oh yeah! all I have to do is look at the Mtn's and see snow!


thats funny I forget what grass look like LOL Your sling should be there today or tomorrow. I put it in the mail on monday.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Morning bump. heading out 85 miles to my "Local" archery shopt to buy some goodies.lol be back later ricky. :teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Morning bump. heading out 85 miles to my "Local" archery shopt to buy some goodies.lol be back later ricky. :teeth:


''local' LOL would be better of having it come in the mail. I hope you bring something back for me.


----------



## Bear215

Double S said:


> Morning bump. heading out 85 miles to my "Local" archery shopt to buy some goodies.lol be back later ricky. :teeth:


while your out send some of that sausage to NC


----------



## THE GENERAL

Bear215 said:


> while your out send some of that sausage to NC


With the distance he goes to the local shop he might be halfway there. :teeth:


----------



## pseshooter300

bump back to the top.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## mathewshooterxt

How much would it be for a couple of half hitch slings, one royal blue-charcoal grey and black, and one neon orange and black?


----------



## THE GENERAL

mathewshooterxt said:


> How much would it be for a couple of half hitch slings, one royal blue-charcoal grey and black, and one neon orange and black?


Pm sent...... I would be $16 total including shipping and leather. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## THE GENERAL

*Charcoal/Imperial Red*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Dark Brown/Tan/Silver/Neon Green*


----------



## jdiesel

THE GENERAL said:


> Here is a few.



How much for the one in the middle?


----------



## THE GENERAL

jdiesel said:


> How much for the one in the middle?


$8 for the cobra version or $10 for the Fat Daddy version.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> ''local' LOL would be better of having it come in the mail. I hope you bring something back for me.


I'm baack!.lol It was a good day. for a 170 mile round trip.lol. The wife treated me good today....hmmmm...her boyfriend must be coming over. LMAO. She took me out to breakfast.. we went to the archery shop and she bought me some Victory Hv Arrows with Blazer vanes...ricky...forgive me for the "B" (Blazer) word.lol. She bought me more 100 gr Fp's and a Knife sharpener thats portable for my back pack and it has a suction base. Works really great!. i practiced for about 30 minutes on spots while i waited on my arrows getting cut and the glue drying.lol I left some drool on the display cases looking at target sights. and other stuff. 



Bear215 said:


> while your out send some of that sausage to NC


YUM YUM YUM!. The smell of smoked Applewood pork and beef sausages on the grill. It is great. April is near. maybe i can add turkey Sausage to the mix. just bought my turkey tags. 



THE GENERAL said:


> With the distance he goes to the local shop he might be halfway there. :teeth:


i really need to learn how to fix my own bow and not rely on people 85 miles away. I need to buy my own bow vise and press and do my own work!. This driving crap is making me crazy. i just went over 200,000 miles on my car, its a 2005. lol


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I'm baack!.lol It was a good day. for a 170 mile round trip.lol. The wife treated me good today....hmmmm...her' boyfriend must be coing over. LMAO. She took me out to breakfast.. we went to the archery shop and she bought me some Victory Hv Arrows with Blazer vanes...ricky...forgive me for the "B" (Blazer) word.lol. She bought me more 100 gr Fp's and a Knife sharpener thats portable for my back pack and it has a suction base. Works really great!. i practiced for about 30 minutes on spots while i waited on my arrows getting cut and the glue drying.lol I left some drool on the display cases looking at target sights. and other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> YUM YUM YUM!. The smell of smoked Applewood pork and beef sausages on the grill. It is great. April is near. maybe i can add turkey Sausage to the mix. just bought my turkey tags.
> 
> 
> 
> i really need to learn how to fix my own bow and not rely on people 85 miles away. I need to buy my own bow vise and press and do my own work!. This driving crap is making me crazy. i just went over 200,000 miles on my car, its a 2005. lol


200000 :mg::mg: must be a toyota lol

I think the wife is up to something look for a hint to get something really pricey in the near future


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> 200000 :mg::mg: must be a toyota lol
> 
> I think the wife is up to something look for a hint to get something really pricey in the near future


LOL. because the struts went out on the car. My bow money went to the car struts. My Wife said that she would treat me to a bow in April!!!!!!!!!......:teeth: Now its a toss up between a red Moneymaker 60 pounds or a xforce Omen or dream season in Black. then I'm gonna dip the rizer in Mossy oak brush and keep the limbs black. it should look sweet. 

My car is a SAABARU. It says Saab but its made by Subaru. great car but the miles are killing my struts. its taking three weeks just to order the Struts from SAAB....i mean SUBARU. lol


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> LOL. because the struts went out on the car. My bow money went to the car struts. My Wife said that she would treat me to a bow in April!!!!!!!!!......:teeth: Now its a toss up between a red Moneymaker 60 pounds or a xforce Omen or dream season in Black. then I'm gonna dip the rizer in Mossy oak brush and keep the limbs black. it should look sweet.
> 
> My car is a SAABARU. It says Saab but its made by Subaru. great car but the miles are killing my struts. its taking three weeks just to order the Struts from SAAB....i mean SUBARU. lol


SAABARU LOLI guess they couldnt decide who made it


----------



## Double S

evening bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> SAABARU LOLI guess they couldnt decide who made it


Well, its offcially as saab. but when i need parts they call Subaru.lol its a Subaru impreza but the changed the front and rear to be luxury looking and not a sport rally car like subaru. Kinda like hoe ford and mazda had the deal with the ford ranger and mazda b2000?. it gets 30 mpg and has been good to me latley until now. I do have my eye out on the new Ford Fuzion hybrid. its around 34,000 grand with some fancy Accessores like navigation and leather seats and a sunroon,etc. i believe it got Motor trend car of the year for 2010. i stopped at the dealer ship to check one out. very good looking and not toooo plastic looking interior lol . it gets about 41 mpg.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Well, its offcially as saab. but when i need parts they call Subaru.lol its a Subaru impreza but the changed the front and rear to be luxury looking and not a sport rally car like subaru. Kinda like hoe ford and mazda had the deal with the ford ranger and mazda b2000?. it gets 30 mpg and has been good to me latley until now. I do have my eye out on the new Ford Fuzion hybrid. its around 34,000 grand with some fancy Accessores like navigation and leather seats and a sunroon,etc. i believe it got Motor trend car of the year for 2010. i stopped at the dealer ship to check one out. very good looking and not toooo plastic looking interior lol . it gets about 41 mpg.


That would be really nice when you gotta drive as much as you do. I guess delivery is out of the question. LOL


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> That would be really nice when you gotta drive as much as you do. I guess delivery is out of the question. LOL


I'M not 100% sold on hybrids yet. look at toyota. they have a recall on the prius. they are having problems with the system that switches from electric to gas. so you end up getting lag or no pedal responce for a few second, from what i've read or heard. But then after 8 years or more, you need to buy new batteries that cost roughly 8 grand?. so, for a longterm car. I'm not sure if that a deal or not for getting 10 mpg more?. i don't know if i need to pay the same thing for new batteries fopr the fuzion. But it is a bigger car than what i have now. plus it was voted by consumers for best in quality and long tern use.

Oh, i stopped by the toyota dealership too. they had a toyota tundra Off road truck for sale with all the fancy goodies on it. it caught my eye and i had to stop and check it out. WOW. The dealer ship was empty of people. I did not see any other buyers out and about. The sales guy didn't see me until and i was exiting the dealership. I honeslty saw him running behind my car trying to flag me down. LMAO!. sales must be down. lol


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I'M not 100% sold on hybrids yet. look at toyota. they have a recall on the prius. they are having problems with the system that switches from electric to gas. so you end up getting lag or no pedal responce for a few second, from what i've read or heard. But then after 8 years or more, you need to buy new batteries that cost roughly 8 grand?. so, for a longterm car. I'm not sure if that a deal or not for getting 10 mpg more?. i don't know if i need to pay the same thing for new batteries fopr the fuzion. But it is a bigger car than what i have now. plus it was voted by consumers for best in quality and long tern use.
> 
> Oh, i stopped by the toyota dealership too. they had a toyota tundra Off road truck for sale with all the fancy goodies on it. it caught my eye and i had to stop and check it out. WOW. The dealer ship was empty of people. I did not see any other buyers out and about. The sales guy didn't see me until and i was exiting the dealership. I honeslty saw him running behind my car trying to flag me down. LMAO!. sales must be down. lol


LOL thats like the ford dealer around here had some Southern Comfort ford F-150's all done and they looked sweet. I stopped and was looking at and the guy come out and I asked how much it was and he said like 50+ and I asked him if they did mortages and he told me they take them out for 10 years I laughed and walked a way.


----------



## Double S

Good Night Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Good Morning Bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

east coast lunch bump :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## BowhunterJT

Sent you an email from your web site. 

JT


----------



## THE GENERAL

BowhunterJT said:


> Sent you an email from your web site.
> 
> JT


Pm sent


----------



## Double S

ttt. :star:


----------



## mark15857

pm sent


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> ttt. :star:


:mg::mg::mg: The avatar BURNS my eyes change it please.


----------



## THE GENERAL

mark15857 said:


> pm sent


Got it thanks for another order.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> :mg::mg::mg: The avatar BURNS my eyes change it please.


LMAO!. The blazers make my arrows look funny!. :teeth:


----------



## Double S

Lunch bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## jason060788

:bump: The Monster is now complete!!! Worth every penny, Thanks Ricky!!!


----------



## Double S

jason060788 said:


> :bump: The Monster is now complete!!! Worth every penny, Thanks Ricky!!!


Looks great Jason. Congrats.


----------



## THE GENERAL

jason060788 said:


> :bump: The Monster is now complete!!! Worth every penny, Thanks Ricky!!!


I am not a Mathews kinda guy but that is a nice looking rig there. I really like that sling LOL wait thats mine.


----------



## Double S

Mr. Brown showed up right now with my new primos bowhunter
vest in Mossy Oak Brush and the Primos Bow carrier and sling in Break up. The vest is sweet and the sling is great too. It protects the cams and the string while being carried. it will be nice not having to hold my bow by the string while hiking around. Bump up. :shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Mr. Brown showed up right now with my new primos bowhunter
> vest in Mossy Oak Brush and the Primos Bow carrier and sling in Break up. The vest is sweet and the sling is great too. It protects the cams and the string while being carried. it will be nice not having to hold my bow by the string while hiking around. Bump up. :shade:


Gotta love it when he shows up at the door its like christmas. You ever see those badland packs that are like $200?This one here http://www.trailmasteroutdoors.com/products/show.php?id=11350&type=22 I got a pack from a company called Hunthard almost the same thing only a little bigger for $125 at the sports show last week. I told the wife that it was big enough for me to pack food and water for a week. I could just live in my stand. I got the nasty eye roll followed up by the ''you wanna do what'' eye stare. The cool thing is that the one zipper part opens in and then a little pack drops out. You can put your gun or bow in it and then use the straps to fasten it to the pack so you dont have to carry it.


----------



## runnin rebels

THE GENERAL said:


>


those look great thank you:set1_draught2:


----------



## Bear215

*Colors??*

Just ordered one of my sons a new Bear Attack it's APG hd, throw some colors that you think would look good at me.


----------



## THE GENERAL

runnin rebels said:


> those look great thank you:set1_draught2:


Did they show up today? If not today then tomorrow I would hope.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Bear215 said:


> Just ordered one of my sons a new Bear Attack it's APG hd, throw some colors that you think would look good at me.


Here are a few or we can go in another direction. It all depends on what he likes. let him look and see what he thinks. 


We can do this 

















or this

















or this

















or this minus the red.


----------



## Bear215

Thanks, I like the one with the green. I'll get him to look at them and let you know.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Bear215 said:


> Thanks, I like the one with the green. I'll get him to look at them and let you know.


Sounds good just let me know.


----------



## Bear215

He's sitting beside me right now. You have anything with hunter green and brown or gold


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Gotta love it when he shows up at the door its like christmas. You ever see those badland packs that are like $200?This one here http://www.trailmasteroutdoors.com/products/show.php?id=11350&type=22 I got a pack from a company called Hunthard almost the same thing only a little bigger for $125 at the sports show last week. I told the wife that it was big enough for me to pack food and water for a week. I could just live in my stand. I got the nasty eye roll followed up by the ''you wanna do what'' eye stare. The cool thing is that the one zipper part opens in and then a little pack drops out. You can put your gun or bow in it and then use the straps to fasten it to the pack so you dont have to carry it.


that's a nice looking pack.

This is what i got in the mail today. i'm happy with it. 

https://shop.primos.com/pc-594-84-bowhunters-vest.aspx

https://shop.primos.com/pc-618-84-bow-sling-mossy-oak.aspx


----------



## Bear215

Cancel the green, his finally made up his mind after looking through the post. Page 16 post 616, replace the red weave with a desert camo weave. 
Coyote,Chocolate,black,tan w/desert camo weave in a cobra. I'll send payment. If you haven't mailed mine you can wait and send them together. Whatever you want to do.

Paypal payment sent


----------



## THE GENERAL

Bear215 said:


> Cancel the green, his finally made up his mind after looking through the post. Page 16 post 616, replace the red weave with a desert camo weave.
> Coyote,Chocolate,black,tan w/desert camo weave in a cobra. I'll send payment. If you haven't mailed mine you can wait and send them together. Whatever you want to do.
> 
> Paypal payment sent


Got the payment thanks for yet another order. I sent yours out already and you should see it in a couple days.


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## Double S

Nighty night.


----------



## Bear215

THE GENERAL said:


> Got the payment thanks for yet another order. I sent yours out already and you should see it in a couple days.


Sounds good, Thanks


----------



## jdiesel

PM sent


----------



## pseshooter300

still waiting on the postal man to deliver my sling he is killing me.


----------



## THE GENERAL

pseshooter300 said:


> still waiting on the postal man to deliver my sling he is killing me.


Its like waiting for christmas. Good things come to those who wait. lol


----------



## sifinisher91

*got my order*

got my order on 2-19 thanks for the great job. I will be ordering again


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.


----------



## Bear215

Got mine in the mail today, looks great. I'll post some pics. when I get it mounted. :thumbs_up:bump: for you


----------



## Double S

ttt. :teeth: :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Bear215 said:


> Got mine in the mail today, looks great. I'll post some pics. when I get it mounted. :thumbs_up:bump: for you


Sounds good man cant wait to see it


----------



## THE GENERAL

sifinisher91 said:


> got my order on 2-19 thanks for the great job. I will be ordering again


Cool just let me know what you need.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> ttt. :teeth: :darkbeer:


I am quick today 2 cars oil changed myself, scope on my rifle and speakers put in the wifes car and its only 2:20.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> I am quick today 2 cars oil changed myself, scope on my rifle and speakers put in the wifes car and its only 2:20.


I'm quick today too. I woke up at about 5:50 A.M. , then back to bed at 7:00 A.M and woke back around 10:00 A.M. I think its nap time again. oh the hard life!. :wink:


----------



## Tx Trapper

pm sent

Standard-- gray, black, elec. blue. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I'm quick today too. I woke up at about 5:50 A.M. , then back to bed at 7:00 A.M and woke back around 10:00 A.M. I think its nap time again. oh the hard life!. :wink:


My goodness how do you find the time to get all those naps in. You know thats what my wife does on the weekends thats not looking good for you.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Tx Trapper said:


> pm sent
> 
> Standard-- gray, black, elec. blue. :darkbeer:


Got it thanks for another order


----------



## ohio moose

Incoming pm.


----------



## j0paulto

*Ttt*

Just got my new sling today! looks awesome, I'll post some pics up as soon as I get the bow put back together! thanks again for the quick and awesome service!


----------



## Bear215

*Sling on a Quest*

Here's a couple of pictures, I'm not much of a photographer. Sling looks great though.


----------



## Double S

Bear215 said:


> Here's a couple of pictures, I'm not much of a photographer. Sling looks great though.


That turned out great bear215. Congrats. :teeth:


----------



## ddky

Got my order yestersay and they look great. I will post some pics later. Awesome service and craftsmanship.


----------



## THE GENERAL

ohio moose said:


> Incoming pm.


Gotcha man Pm sent back.



j0paulto said:


> Just got my new sling today! looks awesome, I'll post some pics up as soon as I get the bow put back together! thanks again for the quick and awesome service!


Glad you liked and cant wait to see it.




Bear215 said:


> Here's a couple of pictures, I'm not much of a photographer. Sling looks great though.


It looks better then most of my photos LOL Glad you like the sling and your sons is going out Monday.


----------



## THE GENERAL

ddky said:


> Got my order yestersay and they look great. I will post some pics later. Awesome service and craftsmanship.


Lets see those Pics man!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

good night bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

For the guys looking to make there own sling and just want the paracord and shrink tube I can do a kit for you. If you do it the way that the You tube video shows. You get 4 strands any color 30'' and then 2 strands any color 25'' (for the cobra section) and shrink tube for each end. The price is $2.50 and that covers shipping. 

If you do it the way that others do it where you use 4 strands and the cobra section is formed over the 2 middle strands then the price is the same. Just make sure you let me know which way you plan on doing it so that I cut it right for you.


If you want the leather piece also it will be an extra $.50. My leather is all black and I dont use the metal ring that others use.

I dont think you will find a much better deal then a $3 sling made by your self.


----------



## Double S

Morning bump. :smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Bear215

THE GENERAL said:


> For the guys looking to make there own sling and just want the paracord and shrink tube I can do a kit for you. If you do it the way that the You tube video shows. You get 4 strands any color 30'' and then 2 strands any color 25'' (for the cobra section) and shrink tube for each end. The price is $2.50 and that covers shipping.
> 
> If you do it the way that others do it where you use 4 strands and the cobra section is formed over the 2 middle strands then the price is the same. Just make sure you let me know which way you plan on doing it so that I cut it right for you.
> 
> 
> If you want the leather piece also it will be an extra $.50. My leather is all black and I dont use the metal ring that others use.
> 
> I dont think you will find a much better deal then a $3 sling made by your self.


Let me see 
3.00 to do it myself
8.00 for you to do it
not getting mad and screaming and cussing trying to figure it out...PRICELESS

You do great work, I think I'll leave it to you. Seriously great that you offer this option for people who would like to try it.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Bear215 said:


> Let me see
> 3.00 to do it myself
> 8.00 for you to do it
> not getting mad and screaming and cussing trying to figure it out...PRICELESS
> 
> You do great work, I think I'll leave it to you. Seriously great that you offer this option for people who would like to try it.


LMAO to each his own. I have given this option due to popular demand. Some will DIY some will have me do it. It dont matter to me the more options they guys have the better they are. I have always done this but never posted it. I have had guys asking for cord since I first started making them last year. It nothing really new just that they dont have to ask for it now.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Lunch Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Lunch Bump. :darkbeer:


How many naps you get in today Simon?


----------



## THE GENERAL

Race time boys catcha afterwords


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> How many naps you get in today Simon?


I'm a little behind today. just one. :teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I'm a little behind today. just one. :teeth:


Jeez is that it. I guess tomorrow you will make up for it. LOL


----------



## Double S

I did go out and shoot my fobs and blazers. the blazers suck compared to my fobs.lol I just got to ge familiar with these blazers stuff.I might order some 3 inch fusions too.


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

I dont think you should write that word out anymore lets just say that you shot your B's that way you mean one thing but I can read it as another.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> I dont think you should write that word out anymore lets just say that you shot your B's that way you mean one thing but I can read it as another.


LMAO!. Its been so long since i shot regular fletching, i don't remember if the cock vane is supposed to be up or down?. :mg:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> LMAO!. Its been so long since i shot regular fletching, i don't remember if the cock vane is supposed to be up or down?. :mg:


Go with down since they are lower on the fletching ladder then FOB's LOL


----------



## rkrouse

Nice work!!!! Looks great on the z7 black and a red weave was perfect. Thanks again!!!!!!:teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL

rkrouse said:


> Nice work!!!! Looks great on the z7 black and a red weave was perfect. Thanks again!!!!!!:teeth::teeth::teeth:


Glad you liked it let me know if you need another. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

I was all pumped to shoot in my new rifle and then it hit me that my bench is barried under about 6 foot of snow. Guess it will have to wait.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> I was all pumped to shoot in my new rifle and then it hit me that my bench is barried under about 6 foot of snow. Guess it will have to wait.


Just bench the rifle on top of the snow drift. :shade:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Just bench the rifle on top of the snow drift. :shade:


LMAO I guess I would have to lay on the snow. Might make for a very steady rest. Think I will pass maybe get out there and shovel some of it so the sun can melt it a little bit.


----------



## THE GENERAL

WOW I was just looking and March 4th will be a year that I have been making slings here on AT. I guess that I will have to see if I can run a special that week. I wanna thank all the guys that have my slings and helped me grow to one of the top lsing makers on here. Keep your eyes out for a sale around the begining of March 

Big thanks to Double S for helping me out also.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> WOW I was just looking and March 4th will be a year that I have been making slings here on AT. I guess that I will have to see if I can run a special that week. I wanna thank all the guys that have my slings and helped me grow to one of the top lsing makers on here. Keep your eyes out for a sale around the begining of March
> 
> Big thanks to Double S for helping me out also.


That's great to hear Ricky. Let's get you many more years!. :darkbeer::shade:


----------



## Bear215

Congrats, :mg:that gives me a couple of weeks to figure out :BangHead::BangHead:some more color combos. :hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Bear215 said:


> Congrats, :mg:that gives me a couple of weeks to figure out :BangHead::BangHead:some more color combos. :hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2:


LOL yeah it does.


----------



## Double S

Lunch Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Lunch Bump. :darkbeer:


dinner bump on the east coast :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## LFD2037

Top one(yellow, black & gray) in the 9th picture on the first page. I want one just like that. What exactly would I put on the MO so you would know which one I'm talking about? & how much? Thanks.


----------



## THE GENERAL

LFD2037 said:


> Top one(yellow, black & gray) in the 9th picture on the first page. I want one just like that. What exactly would I put on the MO so you would know which one I'm talking about? & how much? Thanks.


Pm sent


----------



## Double S

I forgot to bump for awhile.lol I was watching blackhawk Down for the 100th time. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I forgot to bump for awhile.lol I was watching blackhawk Down for the 100th time. :darkbeer:


That movie never gets old its just like Forest Gump. I watched that last night and its on again. The wife could kill me sometimes after that movie. I will walk around and say "Lieutenant Dan icecream" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG0WCjgRSyQ

Or this one cracks me up too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6c1HWWspGo


----------



## LFD2037

1000th post in this thread. These slings must be damn good!


----------



## THE GENERAL

LFD2037 said:


> 1000th post in this thread. These slings must be damn good!


Well I try my best to give my cutomers top notch slings for less. If you dont like it let me know but I have yet have anyone say hey your sling sucks I want my money back. There are guys out there that know that my customer service is outstanding and my sling are '' freakin awesome'' is a quote I get alot.

1003 lol


----------



## Bear215

LFD2037 said:


> 1000th post in this thread. These slings must be damn good!


$8.00 bucks TYD for a custom made sling with up to 4 colors. Can't buy those cheap 2 strands at the archery shops for that!!!! Hardest part is deciding what colors you want.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> That movie never gets old its just like Forest Gump. I watched that last night and its on again. The wife could kill me sometimes after that movie. I will walk around and say "Lieutenant Dan icecream" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG0WCjgRSyQ
> 
> Or this one cracks me up too.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6c1HWWspGo


I was switching back and forth from the Olympics and black hawk Down. Ended up staying on Black hawk Down. I think i have the movie memorized. Forrest Gump is another great movie " I gotta Pee". LMAO!. 





LFD2037 said:


> 1000th post in this thread. These slings must be damn good!


His Slings are Freakin Awesome!. :teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL

See theres that phrase again!!!!!!


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## pseshooter300

sling come yesterday it looks awesome will post pics later. thanks.


----------



## THE GENERAL

pseshooter300 said:


> sling come yesterday it looks awesome will post pics later. thanks.


Glad you liked it. Post pics when you can.


----------



## Bear215

PM sent


----------



## Double S

MMMMmmornin. Tuesdays are hard to wake up to. Similar to Monday, Wednesday, Thursday and Fridays!. :teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> MMMMmmornin. Tuesdays are hard to wake up to. Similar to Monday, Wednesday, Thursday and Fridays!. :teeth:


SOOOOOOOOOOO thats pretty much every day ending in Y right? :teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Bear215 said:


> PM sent


Just let me know what you decide. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Royal Blue/White*


----------



## Double S

Lunch Bump.


----------



## gobblerFREAK

pm sent


----------



## THE GENERAL

gobblerFREAK said:


> pm sent


Pm answered


----------



## LFD2037

Payment sent for neon green, black & gray EXACTLY like the 1st one in the 9th picture on the first page.I forgot to put Fat Daddy on the MO. Sorry. It will be the only MO you get from a town called Waxahachie! THANKS!!


----------



## THE GENERAL

LFD2037 said:


> Payment sent for neon green, black & gray EXACTLY like the 1st one in the 9th picture on the first page.I forgot to put Fat Daddy on the MO. Sorry. It will be the only MO you get from a town called Waxahachie! THANKS!!


LMAO Yes that will be a first for tht town. :mg: what a name.


----------



## Double S

Anybody watch the show "Top Gear" on the BBC America channel ?. I love it. Bump up. :teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Anybody watch the show "Top Gear" on the BBC America channel ?. I love it. Bump up. :teeth:


I havent but will have to check it out.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> I havent but will have to check it out.


It's like Motor trend Tv but with brits and a lot more entertaining. They do odd stuff with cars.lol. ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> It's like Motor trend Tv but with brits and a lot more entertaining. They do odd stuff with cars.lol. ttt. :darkbeer:


Odd such as???? Like monster garage stuff.


----------



## ymurf

PM Sent.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Odd such as???? Like monster garage stuff.


to name a few. took cars from england to sweden and used thre for soccer.lol
took a toyota biult for ice roading in iceland and drove it to the north pole verus a dog sled team. they took some old cars and raced them against each other then tightened them up and transformed them into boats and took them to the river, tweo sank. they raced a mitsubishi lacer against a elite britsh Special forces team and tried to get away using a confiscated drug dealers car. also took a mercedez and drove it through a old military traiing town while british snipers were set up to shoot at him while he wore a lazer counting devise to count how fast he was. many more. I just find the show more interesting that the same over and over crap that our American networks push out on us. I did like Monster gargae too. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

ymurf said:


> PM Sent.


Pm answered


----------



## ymurf

Paypal sent.


----------



## THE GENERAL

ymurf said:


> Paypal sent.


Got it and thanks for the order.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Evening Bump. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL




----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


>


I know your really staying up watching American idol!. :laugh:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Was that on lastnight? I watched another good movie Remember The Titans


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## pseshooter300

the picture is not the greatest but i love the sling and it looks awesome. Just what i wanted. i will try and get a better pic posted up


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Was that on lastnight? I watched another good movie Remember The Titans


We watched the Vampires assistant on Payperview. I'm gonna sue payperview!. I want my money back plus the loss of time for watching this crappy flick. They need to use this movie to interrogate terrorists!,


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> We watched the Vampires assistant on Payperview. I'm gonna sue payperview!. I want my money back plus the loss of time for watching this crappy flick. They need to use this movie to interrogate terrorists!,


My movie was free and alot better LOL


----------



## Double S

I need a cold one. Getting readly to take the car in to the dealer to be repaired. I bought a tube of vaseline and bringing my checkbook. ukey::thumbs_do


----------



## Bear215

*New Sling*

*Got the new sling today. THIS THING IS FREAKIN AWESOME[/B]:thumb::whoo:. Great job I'll post some pictures when the new bow gets here. 4 more weeks:angry:*


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I need a cold one. Getting readly to take the car in to the dealer to be repaired. I bought a tube of vaseline and bringing my checkbook. ukey::thumbs_do



LMAO Yeah they really know how to stick it to you.




Bear215 said:


> *Got the new sling today. THIS THING IS FREAKIN AWESOME[/B]:thumb::whoo:. Great job I'll post some pictures when the new bow gets here. 4 more weeks:angry:*


*


LOL I theres that phrase again. :darkbeer:*


----------



## Double S

A Freakin Lunch Bump, Awesome!. :wink: :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> A Freakin Lunch Bump, Awesome!. :wink: :thumbs_up


LOL thats FREAKIN AWESOME


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Coyote/White*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Charcoal/Neon Yellow*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Coyote/Tan/Charcoal*


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> A Freakin Lunch Bump, Awesome!. :wink: :thumbs_up




A Freakin Awesome evening bump!:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

USA Vs. Sweden. GO USA!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> ttt. :darkbeer:


What for pay per view you watching tonight LOL


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> What for pay per view you watching tonight LOL


The wife took the remote away fro me. She's watching Millionaire matchmaker ukey:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> The wife took the remote away fro me. She's watching Millionaire matchmaker ukey:


:icon_1_lol: :set1_rolf2:  :rofl: :ballchain: :argue:


SOOOOO your going to bed early right LOL


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> :icon_1_lol: :set1_rolf2:  :rofl: :ballchain: :argue:
> 
> 
> SOOOOO your going to bed early right LOL


I'm crying in my Beer. :crybaby2::binkybaby:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I'm crying in my Beer. :crybaby2::binkybaby:


Next time your out get another remote that way you can change the channels on here when she isnt looking.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Next time your out get another remote that way you can change the channels on here when she isnt looking.


I'm being really kind and watching my P's and Q's. She's buying me a new bow sometime in April. :tongue::thumbs_up

Good night. Gotta hit the road early in the morning and drive 2 hours to the Dealership repair shop.:thumbs_do


----------



## NickJ51020

I would like to see if you could sell me a cobra orange and camo one. like the one that is in the picture up there. but do they come with the leather piece to attach it to the bow? just PM me back if you could.


----------



## THE GENERAL

NickJ51020 said:


> I would like to see if you could sell me a cobra orange and camo one. like the one that is in the picture up there. but do they come with the leather piece to attach it to the bow? just PM me back if you could.


PM sent


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> I'm being really kind and watching my P's and Q's. She's buying me a new bow sometime in April. :tongue::thumbs_up
> 
> Good night. Gotta hit the road early in the morning and drive 2 hours to the Dealership repair shop.:thumbs_do


LOL what for things you doing to get brownie points?

Hope you can sit for the 2 hour ride home after the dealer gets done with you :wink:


----------



## 1justright

$ is in the mail on its way to you Rick.
Cant wait to see a Coyote/Tan/Black cobra sling...

TTT


----------



## THE GENERAL

1justright said:


> $ is in the mail on its way to you Rick.
> Cant wait to see a Coyote/Tan/Black cobra sling...
> 
> TTT


Getting ready to do it.


----------



## Tx Trapper

Have had Rick make two different types of slings and they are exactly as I wanted. Fast service to boot.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL

Tx Trapper said:


> Have had Rick make two different types of slings and they are exactly as I wanted. Fast service to boot.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Thanks for the :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> LOL what for things you doing to get brownie points?
> 
> Hope you can sit for the 2 hour ride home after the dealer gets done with you :wink:


Wasn't bad. i guess. They quoted me about 800 bucks over the phone to replace and install new rear struts. Once i showed up and had the recall work fixed. He got the struts work installed on paper for 531 bucks. Now i just have to wait about 1 to 2 weeks for the struts to show up. But then he showed me 2 holes in my muffler Exhaust pipes. So i now have to get those fixed.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Wasn't bad. i guess. They quoted me about 800 bucks over the phone to replace and install new rear struts. Once i showed up and had the recall work fixed. He got the struts work installed on paper for 531 bucks. Now i just have to wait about 1 to 2 weeks for the struts to show up. But then he showed me 2 holes in my muffler Exhaust pipes. So i now have to get those fixed.


Thats not bad I always wondered why when you go to get on ething fixed they find a bunch of other stuff along with it.


----------



## Double S

ttt.:beer:


----------



## Double S

Evening bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Freakin Puter is pissin me off LOL I think its about to crash  :BangHead::set1_violent002:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Freakin puter is about to crash and that isnt awesome. I just wanna drop kick it across the house right.


----------



## Bear215

THE GENERAL said:


> Freakin puter is about to crash and that isnt awesome. I just wanna drop kick it across the house right.


Don't do it I think it's this site, takes mine forever to load a page :dontknow::fuming::***:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Freakin puter is about to crash and that isnt awesome. I just wanna drop kick it across the house right.


Don't do it!. Its AT and some image Hosting websites. :teeth:


----------



## Bear215

THE GENERAL said:


> Freakin Puter is pissin me off LOL I think its about to crash  :BangHead::set1_violent002:


 :bump: Bump for ya!! Just in case your puter crashed


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Freakin Puter is pissin me off LOL I think its about to crash  :BangHead::set1_violent002:





THE GENERAL said:


> Freakin puter is about to crash and that isnt awesome. I just wanna drop kick it across the house right.


It must be a Gateway PC. :mg: :secret: :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> It must be a Gateway PC. :mg: :secret: :darkbeer:


LOL I know the site is slow sometimes but I couldnt even get google to load right. It gets hot and then wont work right our chill pad is a piece of crap LOL time to get a 3rd one I guess. Thanks for the bumps. I got a few samples that I am going to try and get to laod up but we will se how far I get.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Lunch bump. Just put the PC in the Freezer and let it cool down. :mg: :teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Lunch bump. Just put the PC in the Freezer and let it cool down. :mg: :teeth:


LMFAO I did take it outside and held it for a little while because there was something I was trying to do and it got hot and wouldnt act right. It worked wonders but I was affraid some blowing snow might get in ti so I cam back in.

Wife is picking up a new chill pad for it tonight so I hope that is the problem.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

Jeez Double S must of ran to town he's been gone ALLLLL day.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Dinner bump.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Dinner bump.


Where you been today?


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Where you been today?


Runnin around town. The wife had the p.c. much of the day. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Runnin around town. The wife had the p.c. much of the day. :darkbeer:


Man she must be going to buy you 2 bows first the remote then the puter I dont know how you do it. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Man she must be going to buy you 2 bows first the remote then the puter I dont know how you do it. :darkbeer:


LMAO!. Its all Good. I've been sitting around all day watching the Olympics. :teeth:

Those Chicks in Curling are HOT!.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> LMAO!. Its all Good. I've been sitting around all day watching the Olympics. :teeth:
> 
> Those Chicks in Curling are HOT!.


LMAO I liked the one cant remember the country but she had Black hair and a nose ring. :mg:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> LMAO I liked the one cant remember the country but she had Black hair and a nose ring. :mg:


that's cool. it would go along with my tats and my tackle box. :set1_fishing::fish2:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> that's cool. it would go along with my tats and my tackle box. :set1_fishing::fish2:


LOL


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.


----------



## Double S

Bump Up. :teeth:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Yellow/Charcoal/Black*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Neon Turquiose/Black*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Turquiose/Black*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Coyote/Tan/Black*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Desert Camo/Burgundy with Desert Camo weave*


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Black/Purple/Gold/Emerald Green with Gold weave*


----------



## Double S

Looks like you've been busy. :smile:


----------



## THE GENERAL

*Multi Cam/Black/Charcoal/SIlver*


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Looks like you've been busy. :smile:


LMAO its hard to get photos up when puters fights you and then Photobucket fights you but I thikn I got TKO's on both for now.


----------



## Bear215

THE GENERAL said:


>


Me likey this one!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just when I think I know what I want, you put more ideas in my head!!


----------



## THE GENERAL

Bear215 said:


> Me likey this one!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just when I think I know what I want, you put more ideas in my head!!


With well over 40 colors the only limit is your mind.


----------



## Bear215

THE GENERAL said:


> With well over 40 colors the only limit is your mind.


But, with a pea brain like mine it's hard to decide!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryersonhill

hey check out my helpers on my bench, i start braiding and they show up, there's a third that will be there after she wakes up and knows whats going on, sometimes it's hard to get started.... Cats and Cord not a good match


----------



## THE GENERAL

ryersonhill said:


> hey check out my helpers on my bench, i start braiding and they show up, there's a third that will be there after she wakes up and knows whats going on, sometimes it's hard to get started.... Cats and Cord not a good match


LMAO Thats funny. I think I would still deal with 3 cats vs 1 18 month old that is pretty strong for his age.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Bear215 said:


> But, with a pea brain like mine it's hard to decide!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There have been time that guys say I want this this this and this and I am thinking good god that is gonna be ugly and it looks really good. I dont think there is and ugly combo anymore been surprised too many times.


----------



## ryersonhill

THE GENERAL said:


> LMAO Thats funny. I think I would still deal with 3 cats vs 1 18 month old that is pretty strong for his age.


That must get interesting at times, i can only imagine :darkbeer:


----------



## olinLA

THE GENERAL said:


>


I saw on your web site a purple camo..
how about 2 strands of the purple camo one gold strand and one black strand....
thanks olin


----------



## THE GENERAL

ryersonhill said:


> That must get interesting at times, i can only imagine :darkbeer:



Yeah it does go from having one done to a pile of cord on the floor. I gave up working with him awake. I do it at nap time and after he goes to bed.




olinLA said:


> I saw on your web site a purple camo..
> how about 2 strands of the purple camo one gold strand and one black strand....
> thanks olin


Pm sent back to you


----------



## DUCKORBLEED

*Thanks*


----------



## Double S

Supper Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Night Bump.


----------



## Double S




----------



## jrp

Hey what do you do for leather pieces?


----------



## THE GENERAL

DUCKORBLEED said:


>


Sweet picture.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Morning Bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## buckinthetruck

can i bye like 4 different colors of rope in 6 foot lengths from you.


----------



## THE GENERAL

buckinthetruck said:


> can i bye like 4 different colors of rope in 6 foot lengths from you.


pm coming


----------



## jrp

jrp said:


> Hey what do you do for leather pieces?


Does anyone know?
What he uses for leather pieces?


----------



## Double S

Lunch bump.


----------



## Double S

Bump up. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

jrp said:


> Does anyone know?
> What he uses for leather pieces?


No need to yell!!!!! 


I just use black leather its in the 8/9 oz range. Its about like a belt and its not as stiff as some of the other guys which is in the process of changing.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Things are a little crazy around home and my orders are backed up farther then I would like so I am closing the thread for a short period to get caught up and a little ahead. If you cant wait for a sling might I suggest ryersonhill he goes by paramadness slings.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Thread is back open. Shortly after closing it my computer crapped out and that is why I have been gone for so long. Let me know what you guys need and I can get you hooked up.


----------



## ricksmathew

Good to see you back Ricky!


----------



## THE GENERAL

ricksmathew said:


> Good to see you back Ricky!


Thanks. I got really lucky it was only the mother board so I didnt lose all my photos.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

It's great to see you back Ricky!. :wink:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> It's great to see you back Ricky!. :wink:


Thank you!! I see there are alot of slingmakers now guess it will be harder to make a buck now. LOL


----------



## cartman308

Welcome back bud!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## THE GENERAL

cartman308 said:


> Welcome back bud!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Glad to be back. I think LOL


----------



## foxhound34

just a suggestion i make these as well but i use the stuff the dip tool handles in (the rubber stuff) instead of heat shrinks. no worries of it comming off and looks a whole lot better


----------



## jason060788

Welcome back Ricky!!!!


----------



## THE GENERAL

jason060788 said:


> Welcome back Ricky!!!!


Thank you good luck with the gobblers this spring.

Wonder how Double S is doing his season started today.


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Thank you good luck with the gobblers this spring.
> 
> Wonder how Double S is doing his season started today.


Hi Ricky,

I just stepped in from hunting. Get some grub and head back out. I spot and stalked a Gobbler for 4 hours that took me in a canyon for about a mile. Not in a straight line. . Man I'm out of shape!. I threw the Whole Call book at him. He kept answering back But he wouldn't come in. He took the high ground and went around me. I'm heading back out to find the other gang and the pack of Yotes. See how that works out.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Hi Ricky,
> 
> I just stepped in from hunting. Get some grub and head back out. I spot and stalked a Gobbler for 4 hours that took me in a canyon for about a mile. Not in a straight line. . Man I'm out of shape!. I threw the Whole Call book at him. He kept answering back But he wouldn't come in. He took the high ground and went around me. I'm heading back out to find the other gang and the pack of Yotes. See how that works out.


Keep after them sure you will get one sooner or later.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

THE GENERAL said:


> Keep after them sure you will get one sooner or later.


Well, I just got home battered and bruised. I went after the same Tom Again and went up around them to get on top and come down on them. Anyways, I got busted. I was on my way back down It was about a 200-300 ft elevation change. I need to check my Topo to be sure. As I was switching My bow from my back left to my right back with the bow sling, I ate it. Both feet gave way and all 280 pounds of my weight slammed down on my bow. Half the arrows are even bent. Quiver broke off. The Quick QD on my Paradigm Archery Stab is bent. It looks like the Stab has a few rock scratches on it but it might be savable after I replace the QD. I don't want to pull the sting back until I take it 80 miles to the nearest Bow shop and have the entire bow Professionally inspected. A cam might be bent. The bow is several years old, So if theres a hair line crack or something. I'm trashing the bow. I don't have a back up bow right now. Looks like I'm switching to shotgun for the time being. I went down hard on my left shoulder. I couldn't even hold my bow up one handed. I think it's sprained and my back is killing me. I was crossing some loose shale rock when i went down. I won't find out till I wake up tomorrow and see how much pain I'm in. I might have to go to the Doctors. Everybody be careful out there. I am so Bummed out right now.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Double S said:


> Well, I just got home battered and bruised. I went after the same Tom Again and went up around them to get on top and come down on them. Anyways, I got busted. I was on my way back down It was about a 200-300 ft elevation change. I need to check my Topo to be sure. As I was switching My bow from my back left to my right back with the bow sling, I ate it. Both feet gave way and all 280 pounds of my weight slammed down on my bow. Half the arrows are even bent. Quiver broke off. The Quick QD on my Paradigm Archery Stab is bent. It looks like the Stab has a few rock scratches on it but it might be savable after I replace the QD. I don't want to pull the sting back until I take it 80 miles to the nearest Bow shop and have the entire bow Professionally inspected. A cam might be bent. The bow is several years old, So if theres a hair line crack or something. I'm trashing the bow. I don't have a back up bow right now. Looks like I'm switching to shotgun for the time being. I went down hard on my left shoulder. I couldn't even hold my bow up one handed. I think it's sprained and my back is killing me. I was crossing some loose shale rock when i went down. I won't find out till I wake up tomorrow and see how much pain I'm in. I might have to go to the Doctors. Everybody be careful out there. I am so Bummed out right now.


OMG I am glad you made it out alright. Sorry to here about the bow at least you can still hunt if you can get out of bed. Might wanna go to the doc even if you dont think you need to just to make sure your back is ok. I have taken a tumble or 2 and they all suck cause you dont exspect it and its usually over before you know it. Hope you feel better.


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Bear215

THE GENERAL said:


> Thread is back open. Shortly after closing it my computer crapped out and that is why I have been gone for so long. Let me know what you guys need and I can get you hooked up.


:welcomesign: back. Thought we were going to have to send a search party for you.


----------



## THE GENERAL

Bear215 said:


> :welcomesign: back. Thought we were going to have to send a search party for you.


LMAO nope I wondered back here on my own. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

Night Bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL

Well its been fun making slings for you guys on here but do to things beyond my control I am NOT going to be making slings on AT any more. Past customers can contact me and if I have the material on hand I will make it for you.

I want to thank all the guys that purchased slings from me and a special thanks to the loyal guys that didnt want any other sling. 

I learned 2 things over the long break I had when my computer crashed. The extra cash is nice but the free time is nicer. LOL That is part of the reason why I wont be doing it anymore. I wont say what the other part is but there are a few that know. :wink: 

If I would have to tell you guys to buy from someone else it would be Paramadness. Give him a shout and tell him I sent you if you are in need of a new sling.

I will let this thread open a few days incase anyone wants to reply. I will still be on AT seeing whats new and and whats not. Give me shout if you like.


----------



## Double S

Copy that Ricky. I hunted a new Spot yesterday. It's really Purdy hunting under pine tree's. I usually hunt sage brush, so this was a change. I hid on a rock ledge and had some mule deer pass by below me at 30 yards. I had no scent control. If it was archery mule season. it would have been over quick. There were tons of rock ledges. So i kept taking little naps. For the first time ever, I took some friends home with me.....Ticks :thumbs_do :wink:


----------



## Bear215

Sorry, to hear that. I really liked the slings you made for me. Enjoy the free time. :cocktail:


----------



## thebassmachine

Great slings super fast turn around I am back for my second from The General!


----------



## ricksmathew

Bump for Poorman Slings!


----------



## vaughne

could i see a sample of a cobra w weave in black and multi camo w neon pink as the weave color?


----------



## w8n4fall

Pm sent


----------



## THE GENERAL

Hey guys I am no longer making slings. I tried to close the thread on my own but since being put in this stupid section I cant close it an none of the mods wanna close it either. Pretty bad when they screw stuff up and refuse to answer you or correct it and ask them to do one simple thing and its like pulling teeth. I bet a little post like this will fix that though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------

